# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Football][Topic Officiel] Coupe du Monde 2010

## Deadpool

Je m'tonne que personne ici n'ait encore os commettre ce sujet.  ::D: 

Voici donc,  moins de 3 jours avant le dbut de la comptition, voici le topic officiel de l'vnement qui va truster, voire parasiter de gr ou de force lessentiel de l'actu pendant un mois, j'ai nomm la Coupe Du Monde 2010 de Football, premire coupe mondial  avoir lieu en terre africaine puisque se droulant en Afrique du Sud.

Alors pour discuter des matchs, rsultats, quipes, joueurs, arbitrage, pronostics, buts, arrts, fautes, simulations, actions, schmas tactiques (et tequeniqueuh  ::aie:: ), favoris, non-favoris, ballons, terrains, ambiance, supporters, Domenech, dclarations de Rama Yade, petites amies de footballers, dernire coiffure de C. Ronaldo, etc. c'est ici.  ::): 

On commence par un petit rappel des forces en prsence ainsi que de leur rpartition dans les diffrents groupes :

Groupe A :
 Afrique du Sud
 Mexique
 Uruguay
 France 

Groupe B :
 Argentine
 Nigria
 Core du Sud
 Grce

Groupe C :
 Angleterre
 Etats-Unis
 Algrie
 Slovnie

Groupe D :
 Allemagne
 Australie
 Serbie
 Ghana

Groupe E :
 Pays-Bas
 Danemark
 Japon
 Cameroun

Groupe F :
 Italie
 Paraguay
 Nouvelle-Zlande
 Slovaquie

Groupe G (alias ze group of ze death) :
 Brsil
 Core du Nord
 Cte d'Ivoire
 Portugal

Groupe H :
 Espagne
 Suisse
 Honduras
 Chili

La comptition dbutera ce vendredi :
-  16h30 avec le match d'ouverture  Afrique du Sud - Mexique 
-  20h30 pour  Uruguay - France 

La mauvaise foi primaire et le chauvinisme tendance beauf sont bien videmment plus que recommands sur ce topic.  ::mrgreen::  Le anti footeux primaires sont galement les bienvenues.  ::D: 

Allez  vous.

PS: Aux non-fans de foot d'avance saouls par cet vnement, ne me remerciez pas, c'est tout naturel.  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 
PPS: Oui, vous ne rvez pas, je me suis bel et bien fait ch...  mettre tous les drapeaux de tous les pays, c'est-y pas b a?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> La mauvaise foi primaire et le chauvinisme tendance beauf sont bien videmment plus que recommands sur ce topic.  Le anti footeux primaires sont galement les bienvenues.


Allez le Canada !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Shirraz

Ah, y'a une Coupe du Monde en ce moment ? Diable, ni Twitter ni Facebook ne m'en a inform !!  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Juste pour rsumer mon opinion sur cette coupe du monde :
1 d 100

----------


## pinocchio

Si vous souhaitez participer  des pronostics gratuit et un classement interne pour developpez
je viens de crer un groupe "developpez"  sur http://www.pozkawa.com/prive/inviter.aspx?ID=129

Pour vous y inscrire, soit vous allez sur le site, crer votre compte puis rejoignez le groupe "developpez", soit un mp, vous m'envoyez une adresse mail pour que je vous envoie l'invitation au groupe

Pinocchio

----------


## Lyche

Bon, moi je reste sur la douloureuse impression que l'Espagne va frapper trs fort.. Aprs avoir mis un 6-0 hier (ou avant hier)  la pologne a fait peur..

Aprs, je constate qu'on va pas faire la fte longtemps nous en France  ::aie:: 

Pour le reste je suis quand mme derrire mon quipe qui, surtout dans les priode ou elle est trs critique, a tendance  surprendre beaucoup de monde.

Advienne que pourra.

Edit : Pour ton groupe sur le site, je suis navr, je n'y participerais pas. Je ne suis pas inscrit sur les rseaux sociaux et a ne m'interesse pas trop en faite ^^.

----------


## gmotw

Parce que je suis anti-equipe-de-france-de-foot primaire, je n'ai qu'une chose  dire:
*\o/* Allez l'Afrique du Sud!! *\o/*
*\o/* Allez le Mexique!!  *\o/* 
*\o/* Allez l'Uruguay!!  *\o/*

_J'ai vu, je suis venu, j'ai trollu_

Voil, c'est dit. Vous pouvez dsormais reprendre le cours normal de vos activits. ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Allez le Canada !!!


 ::mouarf:: 




> Juste pour rsumer mon opinion sur cette coupe du monde :
> 1 d 100


Pourquoi? Peux tu prciser ta pense? 




> Bon, moi je reste sur la douloureuse impression que l'Espagne va frapper trs fort.. Aprs avoir mis un 6-0 hier (ou avant hier)  la pologne a fait peur..


Ben l'Espagne joue comme le Bara j'ai l'impression.
Va falloir qu'ils fassent gaffe contre une quipe qui jouera comme l'Inter.




> Aprs, je constate qu'on va pas faire la fte longtemps nous en France 
> 
> Pour le reste je suis quand mme derrire mon quipe qui, surtout dans les priode ou elle est trs critique, a tendance  surprendre beaucoup de monde.
> 
> Advienne que pourra.


Exactement on verra bien.




> Parce que je suis anti-equipe-de-france-de-foot primaire, je n'ai qu'une chose  dire:
> *\o/* Allez l'Afrique du Sud!! *\o/*
> *\o/* Allez le Mexique!!  *\o/* 
> *\o/* Allez l'Uruguay!!  *\o/*
> 
> _J'ai vu, je suis venu, j'ai trollu_


Fait gaffe, Murphy toussa, toussa.  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Haha ! au boulot ils ont lancs les paris sur le classement de la poule.

Je pensais  un truc comme

1 - Mexique
2 - France
3 - Uruguay
4 - AdF

Vous en pensez quoi? Je vais m'y inscrire  ::):

----------


## gmotw

> Fait gaffe, Murphy toussa, toussa.


Ah zut! J'y ai pas pens!  :8O: 
Bon ben allez la France, alors...  ::cry::

----------


## Barsy

Malgr tout ce qui a pu tre dit, je suis derrire les bleus jusqu'au bout !!

----------


## lper

@Deadpool : sans vouloir gcher le plaisir de certains, je trouve tout simplement indcent tout cet talage de fric, de gaspillage, de luxe si prs d'une population qui n'a pas de quoi ce nourrir. On pourra me rpondre tout ce que l'on veut, c'est juste un constat que je fais, a me rappelle un certain Paris-Dakar : on vient s'amuser chez vous sans aucun gard des populations, on profite de votre pays et vous surtout eh bien restez bien l bas dans votre misre car notre pays refusera toujours de vous accueillir.

----------


## illight

> Haha ! au boulot ils ont lancs les paris sur le classement de la poule.
> 
> Je pensais  un truc comme
> 
> 1 - Mexique
> 2 - France
> 3 - Uruguay
> 4 - AdF
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi? Je vais m'y inscrire


Je pense plutot que l'uruguay sera premier, doit avec Le mexique, soit avec la France, meme si j'ai un gros doute  ::): 

t'Faon moi je suis pour les petits pays.

Ce serait bien sic 'tait un pays africain ou asiatique qui gagne, a changerait de d'habitude  ::P:

----------


## Lyche

> @Deadpool : sans vouloir gcher le plaisir de certains, je trouve tout simplement indcent tout cet talage de fric, de gaspillage, de luxe si prs d'une population qui n'a pas de quoi ce nourrir. On pourra me rpondre tout ce que l'on veut, c'est juste un constat que je fais, a me rappelle un certain Paris-Dakar : on vient s'amuser chez vous sans aucun gard des populations, on profite de votre pays et vous surtout eh bien restez bien l bas dans votre misre car notre pays refusera toujours de vous accueillir.


Certes, certes, mais n'oublie pas qu'une coupe du monde, c'est 10ans de prparation avec la construction d'infrastructure -> cration d'emplois + tourisme durant la reprsentation -> apport d'argent  l'conomie local.

Aprs, je comprend tout  fait on point de vue, que je rejoins, sur les sommes d'argent en jeu..
Juste un exemple, si l'espagne gagne la coupe, chaque joueur recevra une prime de 650 000... Dans un pays en crise comme l'Espagne, c'est pas que a me fait limite pitier, mais en faite, non, je trouve a plus que navrant et dsolant..

----------


## Shirraz

> @Deadpool : sans vouloir gcher le plaisir de certains, je trouve tout simplement indcent tout cet talage de fric, de gaspillage, de luxe si prs d'une population qui n'a pas de quoi ce nourrir. On pourra me rpondre tout ce que l'on veut, c'est juste un constat que je fais, a me rappelle un certain Paris-Dakar : on vient s'amuser chez vous sans aucun gard des populations, on profite de votre pays et vous surtout eh bien restez bien l bas dans votre misre car notre pays refusera toujours de vous accueillir.




Les vnements types CdM et JO rapportent normment d'argent aux pays organisateurs en plus des nouvelles infrastructures sportives.

L l'argent n'y est pas, les joueurs dbarquent pas au stade avec leurs coups sports mais en bus comme tout le monde, et ne sont pas pay autant qu'avec leurs clubs...


Et entre viter les vnements sportifs dans des pays sous pretextes qu'ils sont pauvres et leur ammener quelques semaines d'originalit et fte, je sais pas ce qui est le plus douteux  ::): 


PS : l'Afrique du Sud n'est pas "pauvre", y'a juste un (trop grand) cart entre les blancs et les noirs. C'est comme si on avait dit "ah mais faire jouer des matchs  Saint-Denis alors que pas loin y'a des quartiers difficiles et des gens qui ne peuvent plus boucler leurs fins de mois !"  ::): 



Sinon je suis le premier  tre choqu par la place de l'argent dans le sport en gnral, et le foot en particulier, mais c'est pas la CdM le pire  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Les vnements types CdM et JO rapportent normment d'argent aux pays organisateurs en plus des nouvelles infrastructures sportives.


C'est faux.
C'est sr que a fait un boost sur l'conomie locale mais les emprunts engags pour l'infrastructure sont normes et rembourss par les contribuables pendant des annes. Par exemple, Vancouver est endett pour un bon bout encore pour rembourser le dficit...
Les nouvelles infrastructures ? Ouais, des infrastructures tellement normes qu'elles servent trs peu et cotent normment cher  entretenir....

----------


## beekeep

> Si vous souhaitez participer  des pronostics gratuit et un classement interne pour developpez
> je viens de crer un groupe "developpez"  sur http://www.pozkawa.com/prive/inviter.aspx?ID=129
> 
> Pour vous y inscrire, soit vous allez sur le site, crer votre compte puis rejoignez le groupe "developpez", soit un mp, vous m'envoyez une adresse mail pour que je vous envoie l'invitation au groupe
> 
> Pinocchio


tu pourrai poster le lien pour l'invitation au groupe ?
(il faut s'envoyer une invitation puis recopier le lien du mail)

----------


## Deadpool

Un article qui apporte de l'eau au moulin de lper : http://www.lemonde.fr/sport/article/...&xtor=RSS-3208

----------


## beekeep

> invitation au groupe


ce n'est pas le bon lien .. tu peux envoyer le code sinon

----------


## DoubleU

Au boulot, on reu des feuilles excel similaires pour faire des pronostiques, la premire avant les 3 matchs de prparation de l'equipe de France, la deuxime apres. 
Sur la premire, j'ai mis la France en tte du groupe (7pts je crois), sur la deuxime, je l'ai mise denire (1pt)  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, je mise trois cacahutes sur l'Espagne et deux sur les Pays Bas pour le titre final.

----------


## pinocchio

> ce n'est pas le bon lien .. tu peux envoyer le code sinon


Dsol pour l'erreur
Le bon lien

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Tiens donc, ils ont une quipe la Core du Nord Oo
Ca serait sympa de faire la coupe du monde chez eux un de ces quatres !

----------


## Deadpool

> Tiens donc, ils ont une quipe la Core du Nord Oo


Et ouais, mme que c'est leur 2me participation.

La dernire fois, c'tait en 1966 et  l'poque ils avaient atteints les quarts de finale (en battant notamment l'Italie en match de poule).

----------


## sparthane777

La France va remporter le mondial  ::dehors::

----------


## lper

> Un article qui apporte de l'eau au moulin de lper : http://www.lemonde.fr/sport/article/...&xtor=RSS-3208


a fait du bien de se sentir moins seul, merci pour le lien. :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

Ouais !! Allez Caen !!  ::yaisse2:: 

 Ooops .... ha merde, je crois que je dis encore n'importe quoi  ::oops:: 
M'enfin c'est pas de ma faute a moi si j'y connais rien en fouteubaule!
Mme petit j'y jouais pas, na.
Normalement, c'est les clbards qui courent derrire une balle ? Non ?  ::mrgreen:: 
Stop ! Criez pas ! Je m'excuse platement, vous avez le droit de courir derrire une balle si ca vous chante...et je l'ai fait un petit peu moi aussi aprs tout (un truc marrant ou le balle se tiens dans la main, et ou on a le droit de canarder un insconscient ( ou sado-maso ? ) qui reste dans des petites cages.

Srieusement, croire dans les chances de l'quipe de France, c'est vraiment idiot:
. Croire dans vos chances de gagner au loto, passe encore; aprs tout si c'est vous qui avez raison, vous empochez.
Mais l'quipe de France, si elle gagne, c'est elle qui empoche et vous rien. Et si elle perd, elle empoche quand mme, et vous toujours rien.
Notez que j'utilise le "vous" d'un manire trs gnrale, sans dsigner rellement qqu'un en particulier, juste pour taquiner d'hypothtique lecteurs-supporters.

Ya un truc que je ne comprends pas tout de mme: pourquoi ils font tous la gueule ces sportifs francais ? C'est incroyable merde ! P.tin, j'aurais donn n'importe quoi pour tre pay a pratiquer mon sport il y a encore pas si longtemps ...
A moins, a moins, que leur tronche en biais soit due en fait a une noble pense, du style. " Mince, avec le calendrier des matchs tout a fait draisonnable, le rythme inhumain qu'on impose a nos organisme, nous n'allons finalement pas tre au meilleur de notre forme, ce qui est trs dcevant pour la qualit des matchs et du spectacle qui sera donn a nos trs chers supporters."
Mouais, ca semble improbable.

----------


## beekeep

> Mais l'quipe de France, si elle gagne, c'est elle qui empoche et vous rien.


a dpend pour qui  ::mouarf:: 

je sais pas si on a plus de chance de gagner au loto ou que la France gagne cette coupe  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

Voici la chanson officiel de soutient pour l'quipe de France

----------


## Sunchaser

> a dpend pour qui 
> 
> je sais pas si on a plus de chance de gagner au loto ou que la France gagne cette coupe


Speculation et prise de risque a la Kerviel:
. acheter des centaines de TV en pariant 1) que l'quipe de france gagne la coucoupe et que les TV soient rembourses 2) revendre les TV plus cher, en arguant du fait qu'elles sont les TV de "La" fameuse coupe du monde dans laquelle personne ne croyait.

----------


## baggie

Au pire, a ne nous cote de rien d'y croire  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> Au pire, a ne nous cote de rien d'y croire


Bah oui.  :;): 


J'ose galement un encouragement pour mon quipe de coeur :

FORA PORTUGAL! 


a fait un peu beauf mais bon tant pis.  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Et voil la prparation que tout supporter de foot doit avoir



 ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

n'hsit pas a venir faire des pronostique avec nous  ici   ::):

----------


## pinocchio

> n'hsit pas a venir faire des pronostique avec nous  ici


Si vous n'tes pas inscris sur le site :
site
Si vous tes dj inscris, pour rejoindre le groupe, le code est 


> 0P5EHKAML7


Pour ceux qui ne connaissent rien au foot, il y a mme la possibilit de faire un flash prono.

----------


## Lyche

On m'a aussi fait parvenir ce plan des schma de jeux de diffrentes quipes  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Ahhh .. Lyche ...  arrte !  ::ptdr:: 
Je pleure ...

----------


## Shirraz

J'ai  ::lol::  ::lol:: 


C'est vrai que c'est ressemblant... Nous on est trs franais, trs crbrales : "d'abord on philosophe, ensuite on agit"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Shirraz

MOUHAHAHA ce but de Dempsey pour les USA, le gardien anglais va prendre cher dans les vestiaire (il a laiss le ballon lui chapper)  ::mouarf:: 


En mme temps les amricains sont trs surprenants, malgr les apparences ils jouent mieux que les anglais, construisent plus de choses, alors que les anglais sont trs brouillons... Ils arrivent  peine  profiter de la dfense amricaine plutt maladroite / qui marque mal  :8O: 


D'ici  ce que les USA gagnent, y'a pas loi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Shirraz

GO USA, GO GO GO !!

----------


## Deadpool

Pour poser un premier bilan, le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que les matchs n'ont pas t transcendants.  ::?: 

Mis  part Allemagne - Australie que j'ai pris plaisir  suivre, le reste a t plutt ennuyeux pour le moment.

Esprons que a s'amliore pour la suite.

Et le bruit des vuvuzela est bien relou.  ::roll:: 




> MOUHAHAHA ce but de Dempsey pour les USA, le gardien anglais va prendre cher dans les vestiaire (il a laiss le ballon lui chapper) 
> 
> 
> En mme temps les amricains sont trs surprenants, malgr les apparences ils jouent mieux que les anglais, construisent plus de choses, alors que les anglais sont trs brouillons... Ils arrivent  peine  profiter de la dfense amricaine plutt maladroite / qui marque mal


Les USA ont une trs bonne quipe hein.

Ils ont t quart de finaliste en 2002.

----------


## Biosox

Moi, j'adoooooore la coupe du monde:
vendredi, je suis sorti avec qq potes dans un bar. On devait tre environ 10 mecs pour 50 filles.
On a pass une trs bonne soire.
Merci les gars, vraiment... merci!

----------


## Shirraz

> Les USA ont une trs bonne quipe hein.
> 
> Ils ont t quart de finaliste en 2002.



Oui et la Grce championne d'Europe 2004, sont-ils favoris pour autant ? Ca ne veut rien dire hein  ::):  En dehors de a les USA n'ont pas pass le premier tour depuis 94 (et en 94 c'ets un repchage pour les 8e), et en 2002 c'est un peu grce  la dbcle du Portugal qui tait la seule quipe de premier rang du groupe (les deux autres tant la Core et la Pologne... lol...).

Bref, a veut rien dire... Si une quipe qui a au moins pass une fois le premier tour en 20 est une trs bonne quipe, il n'y a que des des trs bonnes quipes  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

USA 1 - 1 Angleterre 

A regarder, vido un peu spciale :p

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXo2nm2ODF0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- USA vs England  in Legos[/ame]

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Vespasien

@Biosox
On vous laisse les approcher une fois tous les 4 ans alors ne gchez pas cette opportunit!  ::ccool:: 

Ce soir, la Core gagne sinon le Japon se prend un missile. Dommage qu'ils aient une quipe de seconde zone parce que j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'est une manifestation spontane dans les rues de Pyongyang.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Premier avis sur cette coupe du monde...

Les Vuvuzelas...  ::aie::  

Les pays africains ont bouff la feuille de match !  Dommage, mis  part le Ghana, ils ne sont pas au rdv. Peut-tre la Cte d'Ivoire, mais elle n'est pas dans le groupe le plus facile !

Sinon, j'aimerais bien que la France gagne un match au moins, juste pour faire taire les journalistes.

Et puis : Bravo aux Paraguayen pour leur match nul contre l'Italie, j'espre que cette fois, ils seront limins au premier tour.  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

Comment j'ai t trop  fond avec le Paraguay moi !!!
De toute faon les Italiens n'ont aucune chance cette anne : Portugal, Brsil, Allemagne tousssah toussah ...  ::roll:: 
Bon allez je vais tout de mme soutenir la France, au moins j'espre qu'ils sauveront l'honneur, pas comme en 2002

----------


## BornBanane

VOUUUUHHHHHH

Dsole  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

Pendant ce temps, l Portugal - Cte d'Ivoire, la tension est  son maximum  ::whistle2::

----------


## Lyche

> Pendant ce temps, l Portugal - Cte d'Ivoire, la tension est  son maximum


Pendant ce temps l,  Vera Cruz

----------


## Sunchaser

@Lyche:
Salut



> le programmeur est une machine bizarre qui transforme le caf en code


Elle est marrante cette signature ...  :;): 
On pourrait peut tre rajouter 



> et le code, en spaghettis


? pour rester dans l'alimentaire  ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Pendant ce temps, l Portugal - Cte d'Ivoire, la tension est  son maximum


Et au final, un match nul de plus.  ::aie::

----------


## Shirraz

Comme quoi le "ballon de plage" ne remplit pas son rle, et qu'on voit pas tellement plus de buts... En fait on en voit quasiment pas, il me semble qu'un seul matche a dpass les 2 buts (4-0 de l'Allemagne)  :8O: 


1,5 buts par match + 50% de nuls + vuvuzelas = coupe du monde fantastique  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> @Lyche:
> ? pour rester dans l'alimentaire  ...


Je le fais dessuite  ::aie::

----------


## supersnail

Bon moi j'appelle les pompiers, y'en a marre de cet essaim de gupes  ::evil:: 

Ah bon, c'tait les Vuvuzelas?  ::aie:: 

Bref,j'ai jamais regard de match de foot, et je ne pense pas en regarder un jour (surtout quand il y a des truc "intressants" ailleurs  ::aie:: ).

M'enfin, on exclue toujours pas les extraterrestres malfiques qui me lavent le cerveau pour que je regarde le foot  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Comme quoi le "ballon de plage" ne remplit pas son rle, et qu'on voit pas tellement plus de buts... En fait on en voit quasiment pas, il me semble qu'un seul matche a dpass les 2 buts (4-0 de l'Allemagne) 
> 
> 
> 1,5 buts par match + 50% de nuls + vuvuzelas = coupe du monde fantastique


Clair, on se fait vraiment ch**r pour l'instant.  ::?:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Clair, on se fait vraiment ch**r pour l'instant.


J'ai vu 3 matchs corrects pour l'instant  ::calim2:: 

1) Allemagne - Australie
2) Serbie - Ghana
3) Cote d'Ivoire - Portugal

Pour le reste, pas grand-chose. Mais je ne les ai pas tous vu !

----------


## sparthane777

> Et au final, un match nul de plus.


H ouais !!! comme je suis ni Portugais ni Ivoirien a m'arrange  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

> Comme quoi le "ballon de plage" ne remplit pas son rle, et qu'on voit pas tellement plus de buts... En fait on en voit quasiment pas, il me semble qu'un seul matche a dpass les 2 buts (4-0 de l'Allemagne) 
> 
> 
> 1,5 buts par match + 50% de nuls + vuvuzelas = coupe du monde fantastique


C'tait mchant de la part de l'Allemagne, Danemark owned  ::mouarf::

----------


## sparthane777

> M'enfin, on exclue toujours pas les extraterrestres malfiques qui me lavent le cerveau pour que je regarde le foot


C'est bien le foot  :;):  c'est un peu comme WoW mais en plus raliste  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

Un nouveau match  plus de 2buts -> Brazil 2 - 1 North Korea !!

Ils font exploser le barometre ! ils sont fort !

----------


## sparthane777

Comme quoi, y a pas qu'au niveau diplomatique que la Core fait peur  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

::mouarf::  l'espagne mene par la suisse  ::aie::   ::ptdr::   ::lahola:: 

Piqu>  ::ave::

----------


## Deadpool

> l'espagne mene par la suisse   
> 
> Piqu>


Ca y est, c'est fini, et zou douche froide pour l'Espagne.

----------


## Shirraz

En fait,  part pour l'Allemagne et aussi la Hollande en demi-teinte, cette CDM part trs mal pour les favoris...Considrant que le 2 - 1 du Brsil tient plus de la contre-performance que d'une vrai victoire (ce score n'tant mme pas un accident).  ::?: 


Ce qui est bien, c'est que a fait relativiser sur le cas de la France, on fait pas pire que les autres grandes nations du foot !!

----------


## Tommy31

> En fait,  part pour l'Allemagne et aussi la Hollande en demi-teinte, cette CDM part trs mal pour les favoris...Considrant que le 2 - 1 du Brsil tient plus de la contre-performance que d'une vrai victoire (ce score n'tant mme pas un accident).


Ouaip mais explicable : les grosses cylindres commencent doucement, faut pas trop se fatiguer, faut pas se blesser...

Dur pour l'espagne, mais intressant pour la suite. Le sursaut de la plupart des quipes promet du spectacle.

----------


## Shirraz

Je suis d'accord, surtout que parfois jouer une petite quipe estplus difficile qu'une bonne quipe (on la prend moins au srieux alors qu'en face les mecs vont tout donner). 


Mais tout de mme  ::aie::

----------


## Benj.

> Ouaip mais explicable : les grosses cylindres commencent doucement, faut pas trop se fatiguer, faut pas se blesser...
> 
> Dur pour l'espagne, mais intressant pour la suite. Le sursaut de la plupart des quipes promet du spectacle.


Pas sr que les grosses quipes soient dans cette optique l. Pour plusieurs raisons :
_ gagner son premier match c'est ce mettre en confiance pour la suite, c'est bon pour le moral et la confiance
_ tout donner  la premire rencontre permet galement de mettre une grosse pression face aux adversaires futurs, c'est un mauvais point moral pour les adversaires  venir
_ c'est l'occasion galement de voir si les combinaisons sont bien en place, bien travailles et si elles sont performantes
_ voir si l'entente et les placements sont  la hauteur des esprances.

Alors effectivement le Brsil donnait cette impression de nonchalance mais je doute que ce soit voulu  100% (en tout cas pour la premire priode du match). Laisser les adversaires moins au point niveau endurance se fatiguer pour moins attaquer c'est bien mais quand on domine le match (au score en tout cas).

Dans tous les cas cette impression de faiblesse (qu'elle soit voulue ou non) de la part de Brsil (cas le plus flagrant  ce point du tournoi), m'a vraiment dgout. J'en suis triste qu'ils gagnent le match. Mais c'est peut-tre a aussi le sport, des surprises (bonnes ou mauvaises), des couacs, etc.

Reste  voir ce que la France fera demain  ::P:

----------


## Shirraz

On aurait presque envie que les Bafanas prennent un but toutes les 5 minutes,  chaque fois a calme les vuvuzelas  ::aie:: 

Par contre c'est moche de voir des supporters partir avant la fin d'un match  ::?:

----------


## Alvaten

Ont a gagn face au soit disant futur champion du monde wooooot  ::mrgreen:: 

Mise  par ca je trouve qu'on assiste a un dbut vraiment vraiment lent, mise  part le match de l'allemagne et celui du bresil (et que la deuxime mitan) on  pas vraiment eu de "belle" rencontre.

----------


## Deadpool

> Mise  par ca je trouve qu'on assiste a un dbut vraiment vraiment lent, mise  part le match de l'allemagne et celui du bresil (et que la deuxime mitan) on  pas vraiment eu de "belle" rencontre.


Au cours de cette premire "journe" de coupe du monde, il y a eu 24 buts marqus.

A titre de comparaison, lors de la premire "journe" de la coupe du monde 2006, il y a eu 39 buts marqus.

Je te confirme, c'est pas qu'une impression.  ::P:

----------


## Lyche

Jabulani In da place !

Sinon.. Quelle correction ils ont pris les sudaf ! C'est pas forcment bon signe pour nous, parce que l'uruguay  de fortes chances de finir premier avec la diffrence de but :/. Sauf si on en placarde 3 au mexique et aux bafana..

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour moi, il y a un truc  prendre en compte, aujourd'hui, la plupart des joueurs jouent dans des clubs europens. Ce qui a tendance  lisser le niveau des quipes, et strotyper le jeu.

Pour l'Afrique du Sud, c'est triste. Grosse faute d'arbitrage (y a hors-jeu) et plus cette stupide double peine (pnalty + carton rouge). Franchement, le foot gagnerais  revoir certaines rgles et d'accepter la vido. Au ralenti, le hors jeu est vident ! ::calim2:: 

Bon, on va voir si la France est capable de quelque chose.

----------


## bassim

> J'ai vu 3 matchs corrects pour l'instant 
> 
> 1) Allemagne - Australie
> 2) Serbie - Ghana
> 3) Cote d'Ivoire - Portugal
> 
> Pour le reste, pas grand-chose. Mais je ne les ai pas tous vu !


oui, rsum de ce premier tour: nul
La Serbie a t dcevante, je m'attendais  une meilleure quipe avec un bon collectif.
Heureusement que la ligue des champions se joue tous les ans.

----------


## Lyche

Le nouveau jeu qui va faire fureur en Afrique du Sud



 ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon 4-1 pour l'Argentine actuellement. Esprons que l'on voit des buts durant cette deuxime journe de coupe du monde.  ::):

----------


## Lyche

Pour le moment 8buts en 2 matchs de 2me journe, c'est plutt positif, je sens que la quote va baisser aprs le match de l'quipe de France  ::aie::

----------


## Vespasien

La vido n'est autorise que lorsque Zidane met un coup de tte  Materazzi. C'est l'alina 23167 de l'article 321 de FIFA qui le stipule. 

D'ailleurs, quand un joueur utilise sa main pour mettre un but, l,  dpend.

La FIFA est aussi corrompu que l'UNESCO alors pas de camra et on laisse les grands se dbrouiller entre eux. Vous ne comprenez rien  l'esprit du sport.

D'ailleurs les demi-finalistes sont: La France, L'Italie, L'Allemagne et le Brsil.

J'ai t surpris de voir les Italiens bnficier de 5 mn de temps additionnels et de coups de sifflet de l'arbitre assez sympathique. Mais on se fait une raison.

Les allemands devraient gagns. Voir les franais. Les allemands sont toujours positifs sur la balance commerciale alors cel pourrait raviver la croissance de la zone euro. Les franais ont un joli taux d'pargne et pourraient relancer la consommation.
Les Brsiliens sont sympathiques mais Lula est un tantinet contrariant sur la scne internationale. En plus, si ils perdent, ils feront une samba et basta.
Les Italiens ont certe la mafia en atout plus mais leur situation est proche de la grce alors faut pas se foutre du monde!

Dsol pour le cynisme de ce commentaire, j'espre sincrement que les faits me donneront tord.

----------


## Lyche

0-0  la mi-temps.
Des franais qui cadrent pas, les mexicains qui construisent trs peu. Ca sent le match nul  plein nez  ::roll::

----------


## Vespasien

Bon, bien, j'avais tord. Merci Raymond d'avoir redorr mon idalisme.
Pas  dire, la camra, ce n'est pas pour les hors-jeu, juste pour Zidane.

----------


## Lyche

bah je me suis tromp !
le ct positif de la chose, c'est que Domenech va vite partir  ::aie::

----------


## babaothe

salut

les Mexicains se sont montrs largement suprieurs, c'est tout. Avec moins d'argent, moins d'esprit "vedettes", mais beaucoup plus de coeur.
Domenech ? Il va partir, oui. Mais il est maintenant  souhaiter que d'autres (les choix ne seront pas difficiles) partent ailleurs galement (mais qui en voudra, sauf au rabais ?)

----------


## hegros

pour tous ceux qui on achet leur tlvision  carfour pensant que la france allait gagner beh vous l'avez dans l'os  ::mouarf:: 


Sinon vous savez pourquoi govou joue encore au ballon ?

----------


## Deadpool

> bah je me suis tromp !
> le ct positif de la chose, c'est que Domenech va vite partir


Entre Ribery qui a pas compris qu'il jouait plus  gauche alors qu'il a demand  tre meneur de jeu, Govou dont on ne sait ce qu'il fait l, Anelka totalement transparent comme d'hab et la dfense qui laisse limite les mexicains jouer tranquillement.

Y'avait qu'une quipe qui avait envie de jouer, et elle a gagn.

----------


## Lyche

On pourrait se poser les mmes questions sur
"pourquoi l'entraineur  couter les pseudo cadres et mis gourcuff sur le banc?"
"Pourquoi n'utilisait-il pas Ciss qui tait le meilleur attaquant Franais en championnat cette anne?"
"Pourquoi continuer  cramer une place avec Henry alors que des joueurs comme trmoulinasse ont la gnac et veulent montrer qu'ils sont bons?"

et ma grande question c'est "Qu'avait JP Escalette  garder cette escalope de Domenech... C'est du foutage de gueule!"

----------


## yoyo88

et bien moi, j'ai vu un beau match, notamment la premire mi-temps avec des action de tous les cot. 

2em priode moins bien pour les franais, le premier but n'a rien arranger.

mais globalement, c'tait un bon match, on est juste tomber sur une trs bonne quipe du Mexique qui a su impos sont jeux.

----------


## Lyche

> et bien moi, j'ai vu un beau match, notamment la premire mi-temps avec des action de tous les cot. 
> 
> 2em priode moins bien pour les franais, le premier but n'a rien arranger.
> 
> mais globalement, c'tait un bon match, on est juste tomber sur une trs bonne quipe du Mexique qui a su impos sont jeux.


 ::haha::  ouai parce que l'quipe "favorite" n'a pas jou.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bon, bien, j'avais tord. Merci Raymond d'avoir redorr mon idalisme.
> Pas  dire, la camra, ce n'est pas pour les hors-jeu, juste pour Zidane.


Si c'est pour le 1er but du Mexique, je suis dsol, mais il n'est pas hors-jeu. La dfense franaise doit encore apprendre ce que c'est qu'un alignement. Mais a viendra, c'est le problme avec des dbutants, ils commettent des erreurs !  ::aie:: 




> pour tous ceux qui on achet leur tlvision  carfour pensant que la france allait gagner beh vous l'avez dans l'os


De la part de Carrefour (sponsor officiel de l'quipe de France), j'ai trouv a assez minable, non ?



> Sinon vous savez pourquoi govou joue encore au ballon ?


C'est le fils cach de Raymond ? 




> et bien moi, j'ai vu un beau match, notamment la premire mi-temps avec des action de tous les cot. 
> 
> 2em priode moins bien pour les franais, le premier but n'a rien arranger.
> 
> mais globalement, c'tait un bon match, on est juste tomber sur une trs bonne quipe du Mexique qui a su impos sont jeux.


Ben, pour moi qui suit l'quipe de France depuis 1978, je trouve que c'est le pire match auquel j'ai jamais assist, avec des joueurs franais qui n'en ont rien  faire. 
 ::calim2::

----------


## gmotw

On est all voir le match hier (principalement parce que c'tait dans un bowling donc on pouvait aller s'occuper ailleurs), et j'ai bien aim le grand cri de joie dans l'assistance au premier but mexicain.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vespasien

D'aprs Wikipdia
_Un joueur se trouve en position de hors-jeu quand lui ou toute partie de son corps (buste, tte, pieds... l'exception des bras) est plus prs de la ligne de but adverse qu la fois le ballon et lavant-dernier adversaire._ 
Hors, les pieds des mexicains sont bien dans le jeu mais leurs paules et leur tte ne le sont pas.  :;):

----------


## DonKnacki

Heureusement que ce sujet est dans le forum Humour parce que c'est vraiment une blague. 

En premire mi-temps, les mexicains relanaient toujours sur le mme joueur et les dfenseurs/milieux franais sont pas foutu de le marquer  la culotte afin d'empcher les attaques mexicaines de se former. 
Du coup, les mexicains ont pris confiances et ont finis par avoir la maitrise du jeu. (Faut dire ils sont quand mme bons techniquement parlant) 

Bref victoire logique du Mexique pour moi 
Merci  ma moiti d'avoir senti le coup venir et parier sur eux (cote de 3.4 pour une victoire du Mexique) :  au moins on a pas totalement perdu notre soire

----------


## Lyche

Avec une quipe de France Kaviar de toute faon, on risquait pas de gagner..

----------


## Marco46

> D'aprs Wikipdia
> _Un joueur se trouve en position de hors-jeu quand lui ou toute partie de son corps (buste, tte, pieds... l'exception des bras) est plus prs de la ligne de but adverse qu la fois le ballon et lavant-dernier adversaire._ 
> Hors, les pieds des mexicains sont bien dans le jeu mais leurs paules et leur tte ne le sont pas.


Ouai enfin dans l'esprit du jeu c'est normal que les Mexicains aient marqu  ce moment du match vu qu'ils avaient dj eu plusieurs occasions franches contre une seule pour les Franais.

Sont nul nul nul nul et nul. Je suis mme pas sr qu'ils arriveront  battre l'Afrique du sud dans ces conditions !

----------


## sparthane777

Allez hop la chili con carne est vraiment trop piquante pour la France  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Ouai enfin dans l'esprit du jeu c'est normal que les Mexicains aient marqu  ce moment du match vu qu'ils avaient dj eu plusieurs occasions franches contre une seule pour les Franais.
> 
> Sont nul nul nul nul et nul. Je suis mme pas sr qu'ils arriveront  battre l'Afrique du sud dans ces conditions !


Ils ne sont pas nul, ils sont trop pays.. J'ai eu un commentaire au boulot ce matin, ,a va en faire jazzer mais je trouve a pas totalement faux.

"Une quipe de France des cits".. Des types qui sont partis de rien, qui arrivent  tre surpay pour ne pas faire grand chose et qui au finale ne sont mme plus motiv par une prime de 400k qu'ils gagneront de toute faon en fin de mois.
Quand on pense que la premire semaine ces minables n'ont pas voulu toucher un ballon, que william Gallas quittait les entrainement plus tt pour ngocier son salaire l'an prochain et que les joueurs dcidaient de qui allait jouer sur le terrain.. On ne pouvait pas esprer mieux  ::roll::

----------


## Vespasien

Je suis tout  fait d'accord sur l'esprit du match, toussa, toussa...

Bon, si l'Angleterre est  la hauteur ce soir, les rues de France seront aussi calmes qu'hier soir.  ::mouarf::

----------


## yoyo88

> De la part de Carrefour (sponsor officiel de l'quipe de France), j'ai trouv a assez minable, non ?


totalement d'accord.




> Ben, pour moi qui suit l'quipe de France depuis 1978, je trouve que c'est le pire match auquel j'ai jamais assist, avec des joueurs franais qui n'en ont rien  faire.


pour moi le(s) pire(s) match(s) a t fait en 2002.

aprs il est claire que l'quipe de France n'a pas t tincellement, mais de la a dire que c'est le pire match....

On est tomber sur plus fort que nous. 

si on sort de cette coupe du monde, c'est clairement pas a cause de se match, mais plutt a cause du match contre l'Uruguay, ou on a pas t capable de plant un but...

----------


## Lyche

Si on sort maintenant, c'est  cause de 4ans pass avec le mme entraineur n'ayant pas de charisme, pas d'ambition, pas de renomm et qui a laiss ses joueurs engraiss au kaviar dcider pour lui qui jouerais o.
Comment des joueurs, champions du monde, champion d'Europe, multiples champion du pays de leur club pourraient couter un type comme Domenech qui n'a gagn dans sa vie qu'un championnat, et c'tait avec Lyon pour les faire monter en L1 il y a 30ans. Srieusement, le jour ou on acceptera de faire une quipe avec des joueurs qui ont la gnacq alors on pourra peut-tre esprer passer les 1/4 de final d'une coupe.




> Les hmorragies crbrales sont moins frquentes chez les joueurs de football. Les cerveaux aussi!


Edit : Virons JP Escalette, ce type mne le foot Franais  sa perte.

----------


## Invit

Pendant ce temps,  Veracruz :

----------


## yoyo88

> Si on sort maintenant, c'est  cause de 4ans pass avec le mme entraineur n'ayant pas de charisme, pas d'ambition, pas de renomm et qui a laiss ses joueurs engraiss au kaviar dcider pour lui qui jouerais o.
> Comment des joueurs, champions du monde, champion d'Europe, multiples champion du pays de leur club pourraient couter un type comme Domenech qui n'a gagn dans sa vie qu'un championnat, et c'tait avec Lyon pour les faire monter en L1 il y a 30ans. Srieusement, le jour ou on acceptera de faire une quipe avec des joueurs qui ont la gnacq alors on pourra peut-tre esprer passer les 1/4 de final d'une coupe.


le type qui a qualifier la france 3 fois de suite pour une comptition majeur (chose qu'aucun autres slectionneur n'a fait...) et a fait une final de coupe du monde... 

a mon avis, il y a aussi un problme au niveau qualit/formes des joueurs...

----------


## Lyche

> le type qui a qualifier la france 3 fois de suite pour une comptition majeur (chose qu'aucun autres slectionneur n'a fait...) et a fait une final de coupe du monde... 
> 
> a mon avis, il y a aussi un problme au niveau qualit/formes des joueurs...


Tu veux qu'on reparle de la dernire qualification? tu veux qu'on reparle de l'Euro ou on est sorti aux liminatoire? Srieusement, comment on peut encore le crditer? autant en 2004-2005 j'tais enthousiaste  ses dlires excentriques autant maintenant je le trouve plus que ridicule et compltement  la masse. Autant tactiquement que humainement..

Quand on voit ces blaireaux surpays qui sortent de leurs bus avec leur casque  800 sur les oreilles, qu'ils ne regardent mme pas leur public et qu'on continue  les slctionner.. pour moi c'est qu'il y a un grave dfaut de la part de l'entraineur.
Une quipe nationnale est l pour donner envie  une nation, pas pour rester enferme dans son coin  compter ses liasses de billets un casque sur les oreilles.. Des joueurs de foot qui demandent  leur entraineurs  ne pas avoir d'entrainement durant la semaine de prparation, qui partent faire de la randonne, du buggy, de la marche en montagne et qui en plus se payent un hotel de luxe pour 2semaines juste parce que "c'est la classe" et parce qu'ils y sont habitus je trouve a inadmissible et je suis trs content que c'est handicaps du ballon sortent si tt.

----------


## Vespasien

Bande de jaloux! Tous envieux d'Anelka qui a put suivre tous les matchs de la France aux premires loges.  ::lol:: 

J'espre que Raymond parle correctement l'espagnol pour vivre une belle retraite dor et qu'il aime les plats pics.

----------


## gmotw

Je vais quand mme finir par croire qu'ils avaient tous paris contre leur camp... Parce que bon, mme avec l'arbitre dans leur poche, ils ont pas t fichu de faire quoi que ce soit...

----------


## _Xavier_

> La vido n'est autorise que lorsque Zidane met un coup de tte  Materazzi. C'est l'alina 23167 de l'article 321 de FIFA qui le stipule. 
> 
> D'ailleurs, quand un joueur utilise sa main pour mettre un but, l,  dpend.


Normalement tu ne devais mme pas supporter la France puisque c'est comme a qu'elle s'est qualifie. Si tu compares un hors jeu  une agression physique anti foot balistique c'est que tu n'es pas fait pour suivre le sport de la haute comptition. 




> Si on sort maintenant, c'est  cause de 4ans pass avec le mme entraineur n'ayant pas de charisme, pas d'ambition, pas de renomm et qui a laiss ses joueurs engraiss au kaviar dcider pour lui qui jouerais o.


Au lieu de s'intresser aux rumeurs mieux vaut se contenter de ce qu'on a vu se passer sur le terrain. Tu n'as aucune preuve de ce que tu avances. Si la France avait gagn hier on aurait pas eu ce genre de raction. 

Les mexicains ont gagn parce qu'ils taient meilleurs, c'est tout. La France a fait une bonne premire mi-temps en s'appuyant sur ses individualits. Malheureusement cela ne suffisait pas et ne pouvait pas durer pendant 90 minutes. En revanche le jeu mexicain a t beaucoup plus collectif, ils pouvaient en plus de compter sur leurs individualits. Par rapport  la France ils ont t mieux prpars  cette coupe du monde.

----------


## Deadpool

> Quand on voit ces blaireaux surpays qui sortent de leurs bus avec leur casque  800 sur les oreilles, qu'ils ne regardent mme pas leur public et qu'on continue  les slctionner.. pour moi c'est qu'il y a un grave dfaut de la part de l'entraineur.
> Une quipe nationnale est l pour donner envie  une nation, pas pour rester enferme dans son coin  compter ses liasses de billets un casque sur les oreilles..


D'accord avec a mais...




> Des joueurs de foot qui demandent  leur entraineurs  ne pas avoir d'entrainement durant la semaine de prparation


L j'aimerais savoir o tu as vu a...




> qui partent faire de la randonne, du buggy, de la marche en montagne


TOUTES les quipes ont fait des activits de ce genre.

- Les allemands ont fait du vlo et du rugby et se faisaient des sances de cin.
- Les portugais ont fait des stages commandos avec l'arme.
- Les japonais ont fait du tourisme.
etc...

Tout a c'est pour forger un collectif. Bon c'est sur a n'a pas march pour la France.  ::aie:: 

Pour le reste, mon avis rejoint celui de Xavier.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> La France a fait une bonne premire mi-temps en s'appuyant sur ses individualits.


J'ai pas du voir le mme match ! Parce que "bonne premire mi-temps" pour moi, c'est pas 1 course de Ribery et un centre pour personne de Malouda. 

Faudra m'expliquer aussi ce que Govou faisait sur le terrain. a ressemblait plus  un jogging de centenaire qu' un mec qui a envi de jouer au foot !
Pas de fond de jeu (mais qui a pu imaginer que Ribery soit un meneur de jeu  ::roll:: ), pas d'envie ( part, peut-tre Malouda, Lloris et Toulalan) bref pas d'quipe !

----------


## Vespasien

Ce que je dis est qu'il n'y a aucune raison de recourir  la vido dans un cas et jamais autrement.
Pour ta remarque sur le fait que je sois apte ou pas  suivre un sport de haute comptition... Entre les joueurs de rugby qui se mordent les oreilles et les footeux qui se visent les chevilles, dans chacun je vois des aggressions physiques.

J'ai toujours soutenu la qualification de la France malgr la main parce que la FIFA ne veut pas de camra alors il n'y avait aucune raison d'annuler la qualification. Je trouve abhrant d'y avoir recouru en 2006. C'est de la cohrence mais pour  faut tre logique...

----------


## lper

Juste dplorable de voire un tel acharnement mdiatique, a doit bien faire vendre...Enfin, j'aimerai juste qu'on m'explique pourquoi on affirme que l'Argentine est dja qualifie.
La Core en cas de victoire sur le Nigria aura 6pts, elle a battu la Grce.
La Grce en cas de victoire sur l'Argentine aura 6pts et l'Argentine aura 6 pts.

----------


## yoyo88

> Quand on voit ces blaireaux surpays qui sortent de leurs bus avec leur casque  800 sur les oreilles, qu'ils ne regardent mme pas leur public et qu'on continue  les slctionner.. pour moi c'est qu'il y a un grave dfaut de la part de l'entraineur.


oui mais quand il vire les Benzema tous le monde lui crie dessus, alors que c'est le genre de joueur a faire la gueules parce qu'il est pas titulaire...

je pense que dans le groupe, il a dj fait un sacre trie a se niveau la.

----------


## Deadpool

> J'ai toujours soutenu la qualification de la France malgr la main parce que la FIFA ne veut pas de camra alors il n'y avait aucune raison d'annuler la qualification. Je trouve abhrant d'y avoir recouru en 2006. C'est de la cohrence mais pour  faut tre logique...


On a aucune preuve que le geste ait t vu seulement par vido...

----------


## Lyche

> oui mais quand il vire les Benzema tous le monde lui crie dessus, alors que c'est le genre de joueur a faire la gueules parce qu'il est pas titulaire...
> 
> je pense que dans le groupe, il a dj fait un sacre trie a se niveau la.


tellement qu'il a gard nico et henry  ::roll::  je rappel, Henry, depuis 2006 c'est 7buts en quipe de france soit 11% des buts marqus. je vous mettrais les stats aprs manger..

----------


## _Xavier_

> Pour ta remarque sur le fait que je sois apte ou pas  suivre un sport de haute comptition... Entre les joueurs de rugby qui se mordent les oreilles et les footeux qui se visent les chevilles, dans chacun je vois des agressions physiques. .


La haute comptition ce n'est pas que des victoires, il y aussi des dceptions. Moi une simple dfaite me coupe l'apptit mais je ne vais aller jusqu' accuser la FIFA de comploter contre nous. Quand on ragit comme a on doit seulement cesser de regarder le foot. 




> J'ai toujours soutenu la qualification de la France malgr la main parce que la FIFA ne veut pas de camra alors il n'y avait aucune raison d'annuler la qualification. Je trouve abhrant d'y avoir recouru en 2006. C'est de la cohrence mais pour  faut tre logique...


En logique on compare des choses comparables. Le hors jeu fait partie du foot tout comme les erreurs d'arbitrage. Tolrer le coup de tte de Zidane parce que l'arbitre ne l'a pas vu c'est transformer le terrain en zone de non droit, vu tout ce qu'on peut faire sans se faire prendre (les gifles, les insultes racistes, ...) . Il y a des comportements intolrables qui ne mritent aucune excuse.




> Enfin, j'aimerai juste qu'on m'explique pourquoi on affirme que l'Argentine est dja qualifie.


Mathmatiquement elle l'est pas encore. Mais pour l'en empcher il ne faut pas moins de 6-0, ce qui relve d'un vrai miracle.

----------


## yoyo88

> tellement qu'il a gard nico et henry  je rappel, Henry, depuis 2006 c'est 7buts en quipe de france soit 11% des buts marqus. je vous mettrais les stats aprs manger..


oui je veux bien qu'ils les virent mais il mais qui a la place? 

en plus, tous le monde aurai crier au scandale... on voit dj se qui c'est pass avec Vierra et Benzema...

bref pas facile d'tre slectionneur en France, et les journaliste n'aides pas...

----------


## yoyo88

> Faudra m'expliquer aussi ce que Govou faisait sur le terrain. a ressemblait plus  un jogging de centenaire qu' un mec qui a envi de jouer au foot !
> Pas de fond de jeu (mais qui a pu imaginer que Ribery soit un meneur de jeu ), pas d'envie ( part, peut-tre Malouda, Lloris et Toulalan) bref pas d'quipe !


j'ai bien aimer se cas fait Diaby aussi. c'est pas sont meilleurs match mais c'tait pas trop mal.

par contre trs bon match de Lloris.

----------


## lper

> j'ai bien aimer se cas fait Diaby aussi. c'est pas sont meilleurs match mais c'tait pas trop mal.
> 
> par contre trs bon match de Lloris.


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  Comment as-tu russi  crire le nom du gardien sans faute !  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
 ::aie::

----------


## Vespasien

J'en vois 5. Qui dit mieux?

----------


## lper

> oui je veux bien qu'ils les virent mais il mais qui a la place? 
> 
> en plus, tous le monde aurai crier au scandale... on voit dj se qui c'est pass avec Vierra et Benzema...
> 
> bref pas facile d'tre slectionneur en France, et les journaliste n'aides pas...


pas facile en effet !!
Euh, tu n'es pas journaliste j'espre ?  ::aie::

----------


## Vespasien

A la radio,  passe!

----------


## babaothe

salut

on trouve tout dans Oceano Nox  :




> O combien de marins, combien de capitaines
>     Qui sont partis joyeux pour des courses lointaines
>     Dans ce morne horizon se sont vanouis!
>     Combien ont disparus, dure et triste fortune!
>     Dans une mer sans fond, par une nuit sans lune,
>     Dans l'aveugle ocan  jamais enfouis!
> 
>     Combien de patrons morts avec leurs quipages!
>     L'ouragan de leur vie a pris toutes les pages
> ...


        (Victor Hugo)

Comme quoi ... ::lol::

----------


## lper

> Mathmatiquement elle l'est pas encore. Mais pour l'en empcher il ne faut pas moins de 6-0, ce qui relve d'un vrai miracle.


Peu importe, dire que l'Argentine est dja qualifie est de la pure dsinformation, je dis bravo  tous les journalistes sportifs qui ont affirm ou qui affirment encore a, surtout ceux qui dgueulent sur les autres...

----------


## Invit

> Peu importe, dire que l'Argentine est dja qualifie est de la pure dsinformation


C'est autant de la dsinformation que de dire que la France peut se qualifier pour les huitimes de finale...

----------


## gmotw

[HS complet que j'assume]



> j'ai bien aimer se cas fait Diaby aussi. c'est pas sont meilleurs match mais c'tait pas trop mal.
> 
> par contre trs bon match de Lloris.


Je propose une cagnotte pour offrir des cours de franais  Yoyo88. Mme mon amie dyslexique n'crit pas aussi mal...

[fin du HS que j'assume toujours]

----------


## yoyo88

> [HS complet que j'assume]
> 
> 
> Je propose une cagnotte pour offrir des cours de franais  Yoyo88. Mme mon amie dyslexique n'crit pas aussi mal...
> 
> [fin du HS que j'assume toujours]


 ::aie::  mme moi je viens de me faire mal aux yeux...

----------


## gmotw

J'ai compris ton plan machiavlique! Tu mets des fautes un peu partout, histoire de voir o se trouve les modrateurs. Yoyo le ninja!  ::mouarf:: 
Ou alors, c'est juste pour nous traumatiser tellement qu'on en oublie que l'quipe de France est une catastrophe. 

"Ces tunes et c'est lente id!"  ::aie::

----------


## Shirraz

> A la radio, ** passe!



C'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit. Pas de critique quand on fait sans cesse exactement le mme genre de faute que yoyo... Le franais est vraiment une langue menace par ses propres enfants. ::(:

----------


## yoyo88

> J'ai compris ton plan machiavlique! Tu mets des fautes un peu partout, histoire de voir o se trouve les modrateurs. Yoyo le ninja! 
> Ou alors, c'est juste pour nous traumatiser tellement qu'on en oublie que l'quipe de France est une catastrophe. 
> 
> "Ces tunes et c'est lente id!"


oui mais j'ai normment de boulot en se moment...  ::aie::

----------


## Vespasien

@Shirraz
*sans cesse* me semble un tantinet exagr, voir excessif.

Merci toutefois de m'avoir dmontr que mon  n'tait pas le bon.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit. Pas de critique quand on fait sans cesse exactement le mme genre de faute que yoyo... Le franais est vraiment une langue menace par ses propres enfants.


Les fautes d'orthographe, tout le monde en fait, ce qui menace le Franais ce sont ces crtins de gamins incapable d'accepter les rgles et qui crivent en sms toute la journe avec des mots qui n'existe que dans leur imaginaire.

----------


## sparthane777

"Je ne suis pas footballeur, c'est la faute  Domenech" dit un joueur de l'quipe de France  ::lol::

----------


## DonKnacki

Pendant ce temps l'Allemagne perd face  la Serbie  :8O: 
Les allemands ( 10) ont mme rat un pnalty

----------


## lper

> oui mais j'ai normment de boulot en se moment...


On sent malgr tout de rels efforts, mais finalement laisse tomber, c'est tellement plus.... ::lol::  ou  ::calim2:: ...
Combien y a dans la cagnotte l ? ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Pendant ce temps l'Allemagne perd face  la Serbie 
> Les allemands ( 10) ont mme rat un pnalty


Ca y est, a fait. Z'ont perdu les allemands.

----------


## lper

> Ca y est, a fait. Z'ont perdu les allemands.


Rhooo, les copieurs !  ::aie::

----------


## Tommy31

Vous avez vu les images ? L'exclusion est justifie ou pas ?

----------


## _Xavier_

> Vous avez vu les images ? L'exclusion est justifie ou pas ?


Il n y avait pas anti jeu et Klose n'tait pas en retard sur l'action. Le carton tait donc exagr et je comprends que a pse psychologiquement sur les joueurs allemands. 

J'espre qu'on ne nous dira plus que la France est le seul pays victime d'arbitrage.

----------


## Lyche

> Rhooo, les copieurs !


pas vraiment, ils en ont quand mme mis 4 au premier tour eux au moins  ::roll::

----------


## Vespasien

Comme l'a dit un autre avant:
C'est pas grave que ce soit justifi ou pas. On s'en fout d'avoir des millions de gens ressentant un norme sentiment d'injustice ou pas. C'est le sport. C'est comme a.  ::mouarf:: 
L'important c'est de participer. A 10, ils participent plus alors ils sont encore plus contents.  ::ccool:: 

PS: Je n'ai jamais dis que la France tait victime d'arbitrage. Il faudrait voir a prendre les choses avec nuances et pas au pied de la lettre. Je suis juste pour l'introduction des camras sur les stades et non qu'on l'utilise une fois tous les 50 ans quand Mars entre dans l'alignement de Saturne et Venus. Tous les pays subissent ces erreurs et c'est lamentable.

----------


## Tommy31

> Il n y avait pas anti jeu et Klose n'tait pas en retard sur l'action. Le carton tait donc exagr et je comprends que a pse psychologiquement sur les joueurs allemands. 
> 
> J'espre qu'on ne nous dira plus que la France est le pays victime d'arbitrage.


Apparemment a n'a pas t tendre :

High kick !

----------


## supersnail

Ce serait pas Chuck Norris par hasard?  :8O: 

Ok... je sors  ::dehors::

----------


## _Xavier_

> Comme l'a dit un autre avant:
> C'est pas grave que ce soit justifi ou pas. On s'en fout d'avoir des millions de gens ressentant un norme sentiment d'injustice ou pas. C'est le sport. C'est comme a.


L'erreur d'arbitrage fait partie du foot. Seuls ceux qui ne suivent le foot qu'une fois tous les quatre ans ont du mal  l'intgrer. 





> Apparemment a n'a pas t tendre :
> 
> High kick !


L'exclusion ne vient pas de l et l'image ne justifie en rien la gravit ou non l'action du joueur.

----------


## Lyche

Je veux pas tre mchant, mais que le rsultat soit grve ou non, le pied n'a pas  monter si haut !

----------


## Vespasien

Constater simplement qu'avec des scores qui se jouent  un but prs et qu'il est 75% dut  une faute d'arbitrage, je l'ai de travers. Surtout qu'embaucher une dizaine d'arbitres supplmentaire ne me semble pas une preuve impossible pour la FIFA.
Comment prtendre faire de l'informatique avec un taux d'erreur acceptable aussi consternant.

----------


## Vespasien

USA-Slovnie. Un seul gagnant: L'arbitre.
C'est beau le sport!

----------


## hegros

> De la part de Carrefour (sponsor officiel de l'quipe de France), j'ai trouv a assez minable, non ?



carfour est sponsor officiel de l'quipe de France en France, il a probablement fait la mme offre dans plusieurs pays du monde, pas bte la bte.





> L'erreur d'arbitrage fait partie du foot.


Autant que les bugs font parti du logiciel. Cela ne devrait pas en faire parti c'est juste fourni avec parce que l'on ne sait pas encore faire sans. Ce sont des dfauts comme les bugs  ::lol::

----------


## Shirraz

Les erreurs d'arbitrages  la limite, comme dj dit, a fait partie du jeu... Le truc qui m'insuporte perso, c'est le mauvais drame ds qu'on touche un cheveux  un joueur... Si dans un sport comme le rugby ils taient aussi fragiles, tout le monde serait  l'infffirmerie aprs 10min de match. 

Qu'un joueur y aille trop fort / fasse une erreur, fasse un mauvais geste sur un coup de sang ou tente un gest dsespr, ok, mais alors les dix roulades en se tortillant plus que Ciss et sa fracture ouverte, tout en regardant l'arbitre du coin de l'oeil, avant de sauter sur ses pieds pour protester et gambader comme des cabris quand 2min aprs ils se rendent compte qu'il n'y aura pas de coup franc... Ils y gagneraient 10 fois plus  se relever aussi vite que possible pour jouer et pauler leurs coquipiers !


Bref, les erreurs d'arbitrages, ok, tout faire pour qu'il y ai encore plus d'erreur non !  ::roll::

----------


## hegros

Les erreurs d'arbitrage n'ont jamais fait parti des rgles du jeu, c'est que l'on ne sait pas encore comment faire sans. Demandez qui voudrait qu'il n'y ait plus d'erreur d'arbitrage dans le foot tout le monde lve la main  coup sr elles n'ont jamais t dsir ou recherch sauf pour les tricheurs.

Quoi ? Le foot sans erreur d'arbitrage ce n'est pas du foot ? On m'aurait menti  ::lol::

----------


## Vespasien

Pour les erreurs d'arbitrages:
C'est franchement et sincrement dommage qu'elles dterminent l'issu des matchs et brisent le coeur de millions de gens. Les USA devaient gagner hier par 3-2 alors qu'ils taient mens 2-0 au dbut. Nous avons les moyens techniques et l'argent pour rmunrer le nombre de personnes ncessaires. Les USA devraient tre les premiers de leur groupe mais pour une raison obscurantiste, ce ne sera pas le cas. Le monde volue (en informatique, ne me dites pas le contraire) alors profitons en.
Retournons aux poteaux carrs, au godasses de Pel et au ballon des annes 30. Non!
Le foot est le seul sport ou un mec qui soit petit ou grand, noir ou asiatique, individualiste ou collectif, etc. C'est le seul sport qui soit respectueux des diffrences humaines. Le voir dnatur par une mafia arbitrale est ignoble.
Les grosses quipes ont l'habitude de jouer avec l'aspect humain de l'arbitrage. C'est souvent sur ce point qu'elles obtiennent la diffrence. Sur USA-Slovnie, j'tais heureux de voir un match de foot ouvert et sans palabres. Un espace de candeur. Aux arbitres de devenir plus techniques et moins humain (cad alatoires) pour nous rendre ce qui est un sport et non une runion entre DRH et commerciaux. Il y' a des rgles, elles sont simples alors qu'ils utilisent les techniques offertes plutt que de nous noyer sous du "a dpend" parce qu'ils refusent d'voluer.
Mot de la fin: Une coupe du monde ou chaque match dpend d'une erreur d'arbitrage est proprement scandaleuse.

----------


## Caro-Line

J'ai hsit mais je vais apporter ma modeste contribution  ce topic, avec modration bien sr (ou pas)....






Mouhahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 ::ptdr:: 



nb : je n'ai videmment vu aucun match  ::aie:: 

nb2 : on est samedi

nb3 : vous savez qu'on est champion du monde de handball 2009 ?

----------


## Deadpool

Du rififi autour d'Anelka : http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/breve...-domenech.html

Bon d'habitude j'aime pas trop rapporter ce genre de fond tiroir mais l.  :8O: 

Anelka, dj vraiment trs bas dans mon estime, continue  creuser son trou.

L'article, outre le drapage verbal d'Anelka, cite galement quelques dtails sur le comportement de certains joueuers aprs le match.




> nb3 : vous savez qu'on est champion du monde de handball 2009 ?


Si on tait que champion du monde, ce serait dj trs bien.
Tu peux ajouter champion d'Europe et olympique en titre.  :;): 
C'est indit en handball.

----------


## The_badger_man

> Anelka, dj vraiment trs bas dans mon estime, continue  creuser son trou.


Tout le monde sait qu'Anelka est un gentil et charmant garon issu d'une vieille famille franaise... ::roll::

----------


## minnesota

> nb : je n'ai videmment vu aucun match

----------


## Shirraz

AH AH AH, Ribry devait se dire "merde, moi j'suis oblig de payer de la pripatticienne avec ma gueule de Frankenstein alors que lui il a juste besoin de sourire pour faire tomber tout le monde"  ::mouarf:: 


Celui qui me doit rellement c'est Anelka... Je pensais que son parcours dans le foot n'tait pas mrit malgr son franc-parl et qu'avec le temps les choses allaient mieux, et qu'enfin son talent indniable ne serait pas gcher par des clashs  la con... Aprs, il se retrouve tout de mme  jouer l il ne joue normalement pas (et ce sur quoi tout le monde est d'accord), donc il est un peu pouss  avoir cette attitude. Il serait difficile de lui repprocher de passer outre les consignes du slectionneur alors qu'avant le dbut de la comptition on se plaisait  rappeler que les anciens de 2006 ont mis les consignes au placard pour jouer  leur manire, avec le succs qu'on connat.

Bref, c'est vraiment tout un ensemble de circonstances qui font que rien ne va... Au moins on est  peu prs sr qu'Anelka jouera pas contre l'Afrique du Sud... ::aie:: 


On est vraiment trs trs trs trs loin de l'quipe de 98 et 2000...

----------


## minnesota

> On est vraiment trs trs trs trs loin de l'quipe de 98 et 2000...


Non, on est, euh non, ils sont vraiment trs trs trs loin d'une quipe...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Shirraz

> Non, on est, euh non, ils sont vraiment trs trs trs loin d'une quipe...



Tout simplement oui  ::mrgreen:: 


AH AH AH et juste je vois la pub d'Anelka qui mange un burger puis dis "a c'est un champion"... Ils sont au moins conscient qu'un burger de chez Quick est meilleur qu'eux  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon, Anelka dgage apparemment.

----------


## Sunchaser

J'ai entendu du coin de l'oreille rapidement tout a l'heure (sur je ne sais plus quelle chaine d'info) que d'autres joueurs auraient mis le souhait de rentrer eux aussi !  ::mouarf:: 
Allez hop ! Tous dans l'avion ! 
(virus Besson-Hortefeux qui mute ?)

Ca, ca serait vraiment "chouette": l'Afrique du Sud toute seule sur le terrain, les Bleux dj rentrs a la maison ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## hegros

Nicolas a dmenti cette insulte. Ce n'est pas si grave on a bien un prsident qui insulte les lecteurs alors...

Il rejoint les bien aims du foot comme ric cantona  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Il rejoint les bien aims du foot comme *ric cantona*


Ouais mais Cantona avait et a toujours infiniment plus de classe que ce pauvre Nicolas.

Les anglais ne l'appelait pas "Eric the King" pour rien.

----------


## Shirraz

Puis Canto faisait de la philosophie... O il tait dit "Si les mouettes volent autour des bateaux, c'est qu'elles pensent qu'on va leur filer des sardines"  ::lol::   ::ccool::

----------


## _Xavier_

*@hegros* le grand bug du foot est son Enjeu qui le sort de plus en plus de son contexte originel qu'est le Sport. Les politiques veulent en tirer profit, les philosophes des grands plateaux, la presse people, les parieurs et les supporters occasionnels sont d'une exigence impossible  satisfaire. La FIFA gagnerait  faire comprendre que le foot c'est du sport et qu'il n'y a pas qu'une seule issue. 




> Ouais mais Cantona avait et a toujours infiniment plus de classe que ce pauvre Nicolas.
> 
> Les anglais ne l'appelait pas "Eric the King" pour rien.


C'est quoi "avoir de la classe ", c'est pas subjectif comme jugement ?

----------


## hegros

> LA CARTE POSTALE DE NICOLAS...
> 
> vendredi 18 juin 2010
> Parti en colonie de vacances avec vingt-deux copains et les moniteurs du Pezula, Nicolas Anelka a pris la peine d'envoyer une petite carte postale pour nous raconter son sjour en Afrique du Sud.
> 
> 
> Chers supporters franais,
> 
> J'avais prvu de vous envoyer une carte postale bien plus tt mais depuis le premier jour du rassemblement  Tignes, je n'ai pas eu une seule seconde  moi. Et dire que j'avais peur de m'ennuyer dans cette colonie de vacances ! Pour tout vous dire, les moniteurs sont super sympas. Ils s'occupent bien de nous et on s'amuse vraiment beaucoup. On a fait du vlo (je suis tomb mais c'tait plutt marrant), de la marche  pied, du tir  la carabine, du buggy On a aussi t dormir dans un chalet. Bon, il a fait assez froid  Tignes mais depuis qu'on a quitt la France, a va mieux. Le top, c'tait en Tunisie. On a pu faire ce qu'on voulait pendant trois jours ! La Runion, c'tait pas trop mal aussi mais on a perdu face  des Chinois. On a d leur payer l'apro du coup. Sont forts ces Chinois quand mme, ils vont faire mal au Mondial je pense.
> ...


http://www.football365.fr/france/equ...-Nicolas.shtml

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est quoi "avoir de la classe ", c'est pas subjectif comme jugement ?


Forcment un petit peu.

Non mais de par son charisme et son attitude et aussi par le fait que c'tait un grand joueur, je reste fan  jamais du Cantona.  ::P: 


@hegros: Excellent!  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Shirraz

> Forcment un petit peu.
> 
> Non mais de par son charisme et son attitude et aussi par le fait que c'tait un grand joueur, je reste fan  jamais du Cantona. 
> 
> 
> @hegros: Excellent!



Anelka est un grand joueur aussi... La vraie diffrence c'est que Canto tait une grande gueule qui l'ouvrait pas pour rien, Anelka lui insulte alors qu'il n'a pas  le faire. S'il avait attaqu le selectionneur de manire un peu "agressive" comme le font d'anciens joueurs en parlant de problmes rels et en montrant son engagement, ok, mais l non...

S'il avait t en confrence de presse pour attaqu Raymond sur ses convictions et le fait que lui ne se sent pas  sa place sur le terrain, ok, l'insulter en plein match en ayant chi pendant 45min, non.

----------


## hegros

L'insulte n'a l'air d'avoir embt que les journalistes et quelques amateurs du foot (le prsident est mal plac avec son cass toi petit c**) puisque Raymond lui mme n'en fait pas un fromage et qu'il qualifie cet incident de plutt rcurrent dans le monde du foot.

D'ailleurs j'ai bien aim la question rhtorique: "Et si on avait gagn est-ce que vous aurez fait paratre cette information? ". pas de rponse biensr

Maintenant se serait de la faute  zidane...les journalistes ne savent plus quoi crire pour vendre leur quotidien. Ils se vantent de vouloir donner de l'information mais ne se soucie pas de leur exactitude et donc de la dsinformation qu'ils donnent.

----------


## Shirraz

> L'insulte n'a l'air d'avoir embt que les journalistes et quelques amateurs du foot (le prsident est mal plac avec son cass toi petit c**) puisque Raymond lui mme n'en fait pas un fromage et qu'il qualifie cet incident de plutt rcurrent dans le monde du foot.
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai bien aim la question rhtorique: "Et si on avait gagn est-ce que vous aurez fait paratre cette information? ". pas de rponse biensr
> 
> Maintenant se serait de la faute  zidane...les journalistes ne savent plus quoi crire pour vendre leur quotidien. Ils se vantent de vouloir donner de l'information mais ne se soucie pas de leur exactitude et donc de la dsinformation qu'ils donnent.



Et alors ? Parce que des gosses qui insultes les parents c'est assez rcurrent alors on doit pas en faire un fromage et surtout pas punir ? Si l'EDF tait ouverte au dialogue avec les journalistes et les supporters, il n'y aurait pas eu ce genre de problme, et les journalistes n'aurait pas  chercher des infos par des moyens dtourns... Et encore une fois, vu la prestation d'Anelka, il est le dernier  pouvoir l'ouvrir sur ce coup l.

Que ce soit certains joueurs, le selectionneur ou la fd, c'est une sacr bande de comique...


M'enfin, l y'a pas eu d'entranement, le directeur dlegu a dmissionn, Raymond Domenech a plus l'air d'une marionnette utilis par les joueurs qu'autre chose... J'aimerais bien maintenant que les joueurs prennent rellement les rennes et on verra ce que a donne avec Raymond "sur le banc de touche"...

----------


## Deadpool

> *M'enfin, l y'a pas eu d'entranement, le directeur dlegu a dmissionn*, Raymond Domenech a plus l'air d'une marionnette utilis par les joueurs qu'autre chose... J'aimerais bien maintenant que les joueurs prennent rellement les rennes et on verra ce que a donne avec Raymond "sur le banc de touche"...


Ca devient n'importe quoi l.  ::?:

----------


## minnesota

Aprs les   ::aie:: , il faut soutenir qui ?

----------


## hegros

> Et alors ? Parce que des gosses qui insultes les parents c'est assez rcurrent alors on doit pas en faire un fromage et surtout pas punir ?


Tout  fait. Punir  montrer ses limites, la preuve en est que les parents punissent et les gosses n'arrtent pas de faire des btises. Il faut plutt duquer et je plains ces pauvres gosses qui n'arrtent pas de se prendre des fesss au nom de l'ducation

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II-rU0FquhE&feature=player_embedded"]Encore des altercations[/ame]

----------


## minnesota

Beau spectacle *INTERNATIONAL*.  ::applo::  ::applo::  ::applo::  ::applo::  ::applo::

----------


## Sunchaser

Franchement, c'est la plus belle coupe du monde des Francais ... !  ::ptdr:: 

Je jubile.

Merci les Bleus.
Et surtout, allez au bout, fates tout pter, de toutes manires maintenant ...

----------


## minnesota

c'est foutu.  ::aie::

----------


## babaothe

salut

que toute cette bande de guignols (tous, joueurs et autres) rentrent en France immdiatement (sans mme jouer, en risquant d'ailleurs de perdre, leur match contre l'Afrique du Sud). Ils viennent de dmontrer qu'ils seraient mille fois meilleurs dans une mission de tl-ralit de type "La Ferme". Qu'ils se reconvertissent donc dans ce domaine et qu'on n'en parle plus.

----------


## hegros

> que toute cette bande de guignols (tous, joueurs et autres) rentrent en France immdiatement (sans mme jouer, en risquant d'ailleurs de perdre, leur match contre l'Afrique du Sud). Ils viennent de dmontrer qu'ils seraient mille fois meilleurs dans une mission de tl-ralit de type "La Ferme". Qu'ils se reconvertissent donc dans ce domaine et qu'on n'en parle plus.


Courage fuyons  ::mouarf::

----------


## babaothe

> Courage fuyons


C'est ce qu'ils font, mais ils devraient galement fuir dfinitivement le foot (qui voudrait d'ailleurs courir maintenant le risque d'un mutin dans son quipe, hein ?... un autre slectionneur  quatre sous ?))

----------


## hegros

On leur reprochait de ne pas jouer en quipe et de ne pas former une unit, ils viennent de dmontrer le contraire. ::mrgreen::

----------


## babaothe

> On leur reprochait de ne pas jouer en quipe et de ne pas former une unit, ils viennent de dmontrer le contraire.


Ben oui ! Seul problme : c'est dans la btise qu'ils dmontrent savoir s'unir.
Bah ! de toute manires : o + 0 = 0

----------


## Lyche

::haha::  qui me demandait des faits sur ce que je disais il y a quelques pages? Je disais "une quipe de France des cit" et a ne fait que ce confirmer, avec la dernire nouvelle les joueurs de cette quipe n'ont pratiquement plus aucune chance d'tre  nouevau slctionn aprs ce mondial, et tant mieux.

http://www.latribune.fr/sport/201006...-a-anelka.html

Ils ont pass leur vendredi et leur samedi  savoir "qui tait le traitre qui avait crach le morceau sur la dispute entre Anelka et Domenech".

Ces types ne sont l que pour leur porte monnaie, ils sont bien reprsentatifs d'un tat d'esprit latent en France qui fait que ds que l'on a atteint un certain niveau de renomme, on devient "con". 

J'en avait peut-tre pas parl, mais aprs la dcision de Escalette de garder Domenech jusqu'en 2010, la premire chose que je me suis dis c'est "super la coupe du monde sera courte et on aura vite une nouvelle quipe". Bref, l'important c'est d'en finir, et je voudrais bien qu'il y ait un petit changement de prsident de la FFF aussi.. Que l'on prenne quelqu'un de comptent cette fois, ce qui me parait dur :/

----------


## Louis Griffont

Tout d'abord, selon moi, le plus gros scandale, c'est que des propos tenus pendant la mi-temps d'un match aient pu sortir du vestiaire pour se retrouver  la une de l'equipe ! Que ce mme journal (qui, si l'on s'en souvient, avait quand mme descendu en flche A. Jacquet AVANT la cdm de 98, pour l'aduler ensuite...  ::roll:: , a en dit long sur ce torchon) se soit prcipit pour publier sans aucune vrification, ne me donne pas vraiment confiance dans l'information.

La FFF est  la rue depuis la sortie minable de 2008 et la reconduction de Domenech.

Maintenant, l'attitude des joueurs est nulles. L'viction d'Anelka tait obligatoire,  partir du moment ou on admettait que les propos qu'on lui prtent soient exacts. 

On verra, Mardi. Soit les joueurs sortent un grand match (j'ai du mal  y croire) et pourront alors sortir la tte haute, soit ils font un match comme ils nous en servent depuis 2 ans, et l, ils n'auront vraiment plus aucune crdibilit. 

Maintenant, je vous pose une question... D'aprs vous, Laurent Blanc n'aurait-il pas tout intrt  refuser le poste de slectionneur, ou alors de poser de trs grosses conditions pour rformer en profondeur la fd ?

----------


## babaothe

> Maintenant, je vous pose une question... D'aprs vous, Laurent Blanc n'aurait-il pas tout intrt  refuser le poste de slectionneur, ou alors de poser de trs grosses conditions pour rformer en profondeur la fd ?


Quel que soit le slectionneur (lui ou un autre), j'espre qu'il sera suffisamment intelligent pour carter du cageot tous les fruits avaris qui s'y trouvent (c'est  dire la totalit). Y laisserait-il un seul, quelle que pussent tre ses qualits ventuelles par ailleurs, qu'il contaminerait tous les nouveaux.

----------


## Vespasien

@hegros
Excellent!

Vivement le mois de Septembre avec de nouveaux matchs amicaux en prparation de l'Euro2012.

J'ai ador les images de Viera allant rendre compte aux joueurs. Il parlait aux leaders situs au centre et nous pouvions voir Valbuena et Gourcuff (dsol, je ne me suis pas repass les images pour citer les autres), fraichement arrivs en quipe de France sur la priphrie, totalement otages d'une situation. Quant  Ribery venant surveiller les propos de Domeneck sur tlfoot... Tous les joueurs ne sont pas a ranger dans la mme corbeille. Les joueurs frachement slectionns arrivant dans un tel nid de gupes seront bien motivs (pas par l'argent) pour revenir en quipe de France. A Laurent blanc de faire le tri pour construire une quipe et non plus un tas de joueurs.

A qui la faute? La fdration avait plombe elle-mme l'autorit qu'elle laissait  un entraineur sans historique suffisant pour tre  la hauteur.

Blanc est champion du monde, russit en championnat et devrait bnficier d'une fdration remise  sa place. Franchement, j'attend Septembre. L, va y avoir du sport!

----------


## babaothe

> Tous les joueurs ne sont pas a ranger dans la mme corbeille.
> ......
>  A Laurent blanc de faire le tri pour construire une quipe et non plus un tas de joueurs.


Mais :
1) ils se sont ostensiblement "mis dans la mme corbeille"
2) un restaurateur averti et responsable ne trie pas dans son conglateur pollu ! il jette tout, y compris ce qui, encore "rattrapable", pourrait satisfaire les tables d'une cantine.  ::france::

----------


## Vespasien

N'aurais-tu pas entendu parler des techniques de remballe utilises en supermarch?
Vu le niveau des cantines, il nous reste une bonne marge avant de qualifier les ingrdients de non-consommables.  ::D: 

Faut rester un minimum optimiste! Y'a au moins 6 ou 7 joueurs a sauver de cette slection pour construire la suite. Oui, la suite parce que le moment prsent ne mrite plus aucune attention si ce n'est de la presse-people.

----------


## lper

Entendu ce matin sur une radio trs connue : 
"Le brsil ... avec sa victoire trois but- un "...
Ma petite vengeance sur ces journalistes (pas tous) qui ont bien foutu la m...

Je plains certains joueurs franais qui n'ont srement pas du approuver ce communiqu de presse d'hier... ::?:

----------


## sparthane777

Ca va le Brsil ont cartonn hier  ::mrgreen::  
La Cte d'Ivoire n'est pas une si petite quipe que a ! comme au bon vieux temps, le Brsil ira en finale mais sans la France  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

mou, le 2me but c'est trs "double hands of god"  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> mou, le 2me but c'est trs "double hands of god"


Ouais, trs beau 2me but, mais y a "en-avant" !  ::calim2::

----------


## Benj.

Et 7-0 pour le Portugal... comme quoi le jeu collectif a paie xD Nos Bleus (polmique mise  part) devraient prendre exemple sur eux (tout comme l'Allemagne et autres quipes qui privilgient le team-play au jeu perso)  ::ccool::

----------


## Tober

Portugal - Core du nord : 7 - 0  ::lol::

----------


## Deadpool

> Portugal - Core du nord : 7 - 0


Yeah!  ::lahola:: 

Faut dire que les corens jouaient plus haut, forcment ils avaient besoin d'une victoire.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Faut dire que les corens jouaient plus haut


Maintenant, ils sont au plus bas !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

Bravo l'arbitre de Suisse-Chili  ::cry::

----------


## _Xavier_

> Maintenant, ils sont au plus bas !


Ils ont encore des chances de se qualifier.  ::P:

----------


## el_slapper

> Ils ont encore des chances de se qualifier.



En battant la cte d'Ivoire 15-0?????  :8O:

----------


## Shirraz

> J'ai ador les images de Viera allant rendre compte aux joueurs.




Grave, par contre attitude digne de Barthez qui ne vient pas en rajouter !  ::roll:: 



Sinon hier on a eu un vrai scandale de terrain : Keta qui fait sortir Kaka avec un sacr skill de comdien, c'tait trs vilain  voir  :8O:  J'espre que la FIFA va sanctionner Keta et annuler le carton rouge de Kaka  ::roll:: 

Et Drogba  ::mouarf::  Mme avec le bras cass il est l le papa !!

----------


## Sunchaser

Elle me fait trop marrer la mre Bachelot: elle va faire faire un audit par un cabinet priv externe ! Pour "comprendre ce qui s'est pass" ... 
Dcidemment, elle aime claquer le pognon la madame.
Et de ce fait, ca sera aussi un petit peu le notre ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Elle me fait trop marrer la mre Bachelot: elle va faire faire un audit par un cabinet priv externe ! Pour "comprendre ce qui s'est pass" ... 
> Dcidemment, elle aime claquer le pognon la madame.
> Et de ce fait, ca sera aussi un petit peu le notre ...


C'est sr que c'est plus facile  claquer, l'argent des autres...  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Sinon hier on a eu un vrai scandale de terrain : Keta qui fait sortir Kaka avec un sacr skill de comdien, c'tait trs vilain  voir  J'espre que la FIFA va sanctionner Keta et annuler le carton rouge de Kaka


Un vrai scandale ?

Parce que le 9 brsilien qui fait deux mains avant de marquer son 2me but lui il est blanc comme neige ? Moi je trouve que c'est justice en fait. Une erreur d'arbitrage a pourri le match et une autre a un peu rtabli la balance.

Aprs sinon sur l'esprit de la faute, je dirais que c'est grosso modo l'esprit du foot. Chez certaines nations, comme l'Italie bien sr, ce type de cinema relve de l'art national. Combien de matchs gagns par l'Italie sur des penalty illusoires ? Combien de joueurs expulss aprs une simulation bien place ?

Cet Ivoirien joue peut tre dans le Calcio  ::aie:: 

J'espre que la FIFA ne le sanctionnera pas. Il a jou  l'italienne. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, les italiens ont battu l'Australie en 1/8me de finale en 2006 sur un penalty illusoire  la 91me minute (un truc du genre) alors qu'ils taient totalement sur les rotules, faut-il retirer le trophe 2006 aux Italiens ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## atb

> Sinon hier on a eu un vrai scandale de terrain : Keta qui fait sortir Kaka avec un sacr skill de comdien, c'tait trs vilain  voir J'espre que la FIFA va sanctionner Keta et annuler le carton rouge de Kaka.


Je ne suis pas un expert en foot. Mais pourquoi on ne dit rien sur lerreur darbitrage face  lAfrique de sud ? Beaucoup disent que ctait un hors jeux. Et que le carton rouge ntait pas mrit.

----------


## sparthane777

> C'est sr que c'est plus facile  claquer, l'argent des autres...


+1

Tout de mme 7 - 0 a remonte  quand la dernire fois o une quipe a encaiss autant de but ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> +1
> 
> Tout de mme 7 - 0 a remonte  quand la dernire fois o une quipe a encaiss autant de but ?


2002 c'est l'allemagne qui  mis 8 - 0  l'arabie Saoudite  ::aie:: 

Edit : c'est aussi la plus large victoire en coupe du monde.

----------


## sparthane777

Comme quoi, les plus riches ne sont pas les plus forts  ::aie:: 

En tout cas j'aimerais pas tre  la place des Corens  ::triste::

----------


## Vespasien

@'Celui qui dira toujours vert quand je dirais rouge'

Autant pour moi, c'tait Evra. Je citais le lieu, l'instant, le moment. Pas l'attitude du joueur qui est capitaine. C'tait la suite qu'il fallait lire.

----------


## _Xavier_

> Je ne suis pas un expert en foot. Mais pourquoi on ne dit rien sur lerreur darbitrage face  lAfrique de sud ? Beaucoup disent que ctait un hors jeux. Et que le carton rouge ntait pas mrit.


On peut suspecter la FIFA, les journalistes du sport et les arbitres de comploter contre l'Afrique du Sud.  ::mouarf:: 

Comme on s'y attendait certaines ractions (comme celles de ce "philosophe" mdiatique qui brille plus par ses prises de positions spectaculaires que ses ides) sortent compltement du cadre du sport. Le responsable de ce dsordre que l'on trouve au sein de l'quipe n'est personne d'autre que Domenech. Les premiers signes de sa faiblesse taient visibles depuis 2006 mais la majeur partie de ceux qui crient au scandale aujourd'hui prfraient se focaliser sur le rsultat. Aujourd'hui on n a pas de rsultat, ce qui arrive  toutes les quipes du monde, on cherche des bouc missaires. Pourquoi ne pas s'en prendre  cette culture du rsultat qui ferme les yeux sur la responsabilit de Zidane dans son expulsion ?

Rien n'est encore perdu, si les bleus battent l'Afrique du Sud et se qualifient cette histoire sera raconte d'une autre manire. Allez les bleus !  ::applo::

----------


## lper

> En tout cas j'aimerais pas tre  la place des Corens


Bah, de retour au pays, ils n'auront pas le temps de dire ouf... ::aie:: 
 ::kill::

----------


## minnesota

Est ce que les bleus se sont entrain en fait ?

----------


## babaothe

> Rien n'est encore perdu, si les bleus battent l'Afrique du Sud et se qualifient cette histoire sera raconte d'une autre manire. Allez les bleus !


Salut

Dsol de t'annoncer que je fais partie de cette proportion grandissante des "mauvais Franais" qui souhaitent maintenant vivement (exactement comme on souhaite quelquefois se faire arracher une dent) qu'une non-victoire, si non carrment une dfaite, permette enfin de mettre un terme  tout ce carnaval qui relve mille fois plus de n'importe quoi, sauf du respect de la soupe qui est servie.
Pour tout dire : mme si, par miracle, les bleus restaient dans la comptition, cela ne changerait pas un seul iota de la msestime qu'ils ont gnr.
Je n'ai que deux mots pour conclure : "Allez ! Ouste !"

----------


## lper

> Est ce que les bleus se sont entrain en fait ?


Oui, mais sans Anelka, c'est Evra qui a gagn  Mario Kart...
 :8-):

----------


## minnesota

merci lper pour la rponse  ::ccool::

----------


## gmotw

> Allez les bleus !


C'est pas sympa de vouloir que les joueurs se battent entre eux. =>  ::aie::

----------


## david06600

1 - 0 pour l'AFS.  Mais j'aimerai vraiment qu'elle leur mette un carton plein.  Je souhaite un festival de buts pour l'AFS.

----------


## lennelei

> Je ne suis pas un expert en foot. Mais pourquoi on ne dit rien sur lerreur darbitrage face  lAfrique de sud ? Beaucoup disent que ctait un hors jeux. Et que le carton rouge ntait pas mrit.


Parce qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur d'arbitrage : l'attaquant mexicain est pench en avant vers le but franais, le dfenseur franais est dans l'autre sens => les pieds du dfenseur franais sont entre le but et les pieds de l'attaquant mexicain MAIS le buste de l'attaquant semble tre un peu plus prs du but que le buste du dfenseur puisqu'ils sont penchs dans des sens opposs. Selon la rgle officielle, il aurait du y avoir hors-jeu puisque n'importe quelle partie du corps (sauf les bras) compte. Cela tant, pour que l'arbitre le voit au moment o cela se passe, au moment o le ballon part, et qu'il compare position des pieds, de la tte, du buste... il faudrait s'appeler Robocop. Or, la Fifa demande  ce que "dans le doute, on laisse le jeu" afin d'apporter plus de buts.
Donc l'arbitre a fort logiquement laiss l'attaquant jouer le coup, ce que je trouve absolument normal vu qu'on ne peut clairement pas dire que c'est flagrant. Autant certains hors-jeu sont flagrants, autant l, il n'y a que Raymond pour dire qu'il tait hors-jeu... donc on ne va pas en faire une histoire...

Pour le carton rouge, il a reu un deuxime carton pour une grosse simulation d'un mec qui lui est rentr dedans et qui s'est tenu le visage  deux mains... donc c'est clairement immrit mais bon, ce sont les problmes du foot... cela tant, a ne devrait pas porter  consquence: le Brsil est dj qualifi et cela lui permettra de se reposer pour les huitimes  :;):

----------


## atb

Non, je voulais parler de Afrique du sud vs Uruguay  ::mouarf:: . Je trouvais injuste la dcision de l'arbitre

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non, je voulais parler de Afrique du sud vs Uruguay . Je trouvais injuste la dcision de l'arbitre


Je suis d'accord avec toi. D'aprs certains, il n'y a pas hors-jeu alors que pour moi il est flagrant.
Au dpart de l'action, le gars (je ne sais plus son nom) n'est pas hors-jeu, mais le ballon est dvi par un Uruguayen et donc il est en position de hors-jeu. L'arbitre de touche ne signale pas le hors-jeu car soit il n'a pas vu la dviation, soit il pense que c'est un joueur sud-africain qui a dtourner le ballon. L'arbitre de champs, quant  lui, ne peut siffler que pnalty sur l'action, dans la mesure o son assistant ne signale pas de hors-jeu. 
Pour le carton rouge, c'est cette #$@*# de rgle qui inflige une double peine (pnalty + carton rouge) dans le cas d'une faute commise en dernier dfenseur.

----------


## sparthane777

> Bah, de retour au pays, ils n'auront pas le temps de dire ouf...


J'aimerais pas tre  la place des prochains adversaires du Portugal  ::mouarf:: 
Y a tout de mme de quoi mouiller le maillot et le slip  ::lol::

----------


## Deadpool

> J'aimerais pas tre  la place des prochains adversaires du Portugal 
> Y a tout de mme de quoi mouiller le maillot et le slip


C'est le Brsil le prochain adversaire du Portugal. Et le Brsil ont assez de rpondant je pense. 

Et puis 7-0 c'est svre mais sur la fin, on sentait bien que la dfense corenne avait abandonn.

Et regarde l'Allemagne, ils ont gagn 4-0 le premier match et perdu le second. Ca veut rien dire.  :;):

----------


## sparthane777

Dans ce cas si c'est le Brsil, en effet ils vont avoir du mal ... Moi je dis un bon 2 - 2 pour les 2 quipes  :;):

----------


## Lyche

::haha::  26minutes de jeu, 1 - 0 pour les sudaf  la premire occasion et Yohan Gourcuff qui se fait sortir sur un rouge  ::ptdr::

----------


## Alvaten

Et de 2 cette fois je pense que c'est mort  ::calim2::  enfin maintenant c'est les sudaf qui ont une chance de calif.

----------


## Lyche

faut qu'ils en marquent plus que les mexicains donc il faut encore qu'ils en mettent 3

----------


## Marco46

L'Uruguay mne 1-0. Encore 2 buts pour l'AFS et elle est qualifie !

A la diffrence de but a fera galit parfaite et au nb de but l'AFS serait alors lgrement devant (5 buts contre 3 pour le Mexique).

On devrait les laisser gagner  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

Vu comme c'est partis ...  ::aie::

----------


## babaothe

> On devrait les laisser gagner


salut

"on", dis-tu ?
Tu te sens partie prenante, toi ? 
Ton "on" est un "ils" et ce "ils", ce sont les guignols avec un maillot bleu  :8O:

----------


## Marco46

Bah gnralement on dit "on" quand "on" gagne et "ils" quand "ils" perdent.

L j'ai pas trop rflchit, je me suis lch, je me suis dit, tiens allez soyons fou, je vais dire "on".

Solidarit avec le Evra "el Che" et sa team de gurilleros !

----------


## sparthane777

> 26minutes de jeu, 1 - 0 pour les sudaf  la premire occasion et Yohan Gourcuff qui se fait sortir sur un rouge


Cette fois l est la bonne.
Qui a dit que j'allais accueillir l'quipe de France comme il se doit  ::roll::

----------


## sparthane777

> Et de 2 cette fois je pense que c'est mort  enfin maintenant c'est les sudaf qui ont une chance de calif.


En mme temps, c'est le pays organisateur

----------


## Sunchaser

OUF ! enfin c'est fini.
Peut tre encore quelques jours a entendre des superbes analyses inutiles de philosophes du ballon rond passant leur temps a faire reluire le cuir de leur sige et a tenter d'jaculer quelques sentences qu'ils aimeraient voir donner du sens a tout ce spectacle.
Et aprs on aura la paix.
Enfin presque ... Parceque je viens de penser a une chose atroce. Si! Mes amis tremblez, tremblez, tremblez encore parcequ' aprs les footeux, arrivent les terribles cobayes mutants du vlo !
Et si, on a pas fini avec les trucs a la con.

Et la, qui sait ce qui peut se passer ? Un nime soupcon de dopage ? Une nouvelle arnaque ? ( J'ai ador le coup du vlo avec "moteur" incorpor dans le cadre, bien que je sache que rien ne soit prouv mon mauvais esprit ne peut s'empcher de s'emballer rien qu'a l'ide de ces merveilleux subterfuges)
Mamie-poule Bachelot viendrait elle faire la morale, aux cyclistes ?
Histoire de vendre un nouvel audit a un cabinet externe ( et qq vaccins qui traine pendant qu'on y est, de toutes manires vu que les cyclistes sont tous -  a peu prs - des asthmatiques, un produit de plus dans la peau ne pourrait leur faire du mal).

Bon, je drive, je dlire, je pollue, je sais.
Mais au fait, ou est passe Rama ? Yade. 
Nan srieux, moi je serais le gouvernement, je commencerais a m'inquieter.
Faut peut tre appeler l'ambassade, la DGSE ( je sais ca existe plus ), un cabinet d'enqute priv, je ne sais pas, mais faut la retrouver.
Personne n'a remarqu sa disparition ?
Elle tait pas "machin-chose" attache au sport ? Ou un truc comme ca ?
Pas un mot. Pas une apparition.
Bizarre quand mme, non ?
(si ca se trouve, l'htel tait trop grand, elle s'est perdue dans sa suite)

 ::aie::

----------


## babaothe

voil qui est fait.
La bande de guignols capricieux, mal duqus, gocentriques, aussi incapables sur le terrain que (nous avons vu...) dans d'autres domaines, mais censs reprsenter le football franais a eu le rang mrit.

Dceptions ?
Certes, mais pas uniquement en raison du score.
Des regrets de leur part ? certes, surtout en raison de l'abandon qui suivra impitoyablement en matire de partenariat, mais galement celui des recruteurs futurs. Aucun n'chappera du seul fait que leur "coup d'clat" idiot tait unanime.

Espoirs ?
Pour le football franais, sans aucun doute car le qui ne peut maintenant plus tre vit est un coup de balai franc, total et impitoyable.
Cette affaire servira probablement de leon et augmentera les chances (enfin) de recruter des sportifs dignes de porter le maillot bleu, notamment sur le plan moral.

----------


## Benj.

Maintenant qu'ils sont rentrs, que Roseline a fait son opration de com', ils ont du temps libre. Une pelle, des gants (en option) et hop, dans le Var pour aider ceux qui ont perdu le fruit d'une vie de travail. a ferait un bon exercice pour certains et au moins ils se sortiront les doigts pour un temps.

----------


## Shirraz

> Bah gnralement on dit "on" quand "on" gagne et "ils" quand "ils" perdent.




Rien que pour a le plus minable des joueurs de cette quipe reste plus honorable que beaucoup trop de personnes en France... ::roll::

----------


## Shirraz

> Un vrai scandale ?
> 
> Parce que le 9 brsilien qui fait deux mains avant de marquer son 2me but lui il est blanc comme neige ? Moi je trouve que c'est justice en fait. Une erreur d'arbitrage a pourri le match et une autre a un peu rtabli la balance.



Tu serais pas pour la peine de mort toi ? "Oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent" ? Un faute c'est mal, deux fautes c'est la justice ? Plus srieusement je suis pas d'accord avec ce genre de raisonnement... Si un joueur se fait littralement dcouper par son dfenseur, genre le talon dans le genou, tu te dira "ouf, je suis content de voir que justice est fait !" en voyant un joueur de l'autre quipe sortir sur la civire, bon pour une opration et 1an sans jouer ? Le principe est exactement le mme  ::):

----------


## babaothe

> Maintenant qu'ils sont rentrs, que Roseline a fait son opration de com', ils ont du temps libre. Une pelle, des gants (en option) et hop, dans le Var pour aider ceux qui ont perdu le fruit d'une vie de travail. a ferait un bon exercice pour certains et au moins ils se sortiront les doigts pour un temps.


salut

ce serait nettement moins maladroit que tout le reste, mais je crains que le degr dj atteint de l'imbcilit partage de la tte aux pieds de toute cette quipe, dirigeants compris, soit tel que le chemin qui sera pris sera tout--fait autre ...
- un slectionneur qui refuse la main de l'autre  la fin du match !
- un capitaine qui promet un dballage !
- un prsident qui annonce pratiquement que sa dcision sera de ne pas se prcipiter pour en prendre (des dcisions) !
Bref !
- les joueurs qui annoncent qu'ils renoncent  des avantages de toutes manire destins  devenir maintenant peau de chagrin  ::ccool::   ::mouarf:: 

Un profil bas serait un minimum, en lieu et place de tout ce thtre de rue, Que croient-ils tous ? Qu'ils sont le centre du monde ? Il me semble que la maladie s'est  ce point dveloppe qu'elle a atteint le stade (sans jeu de mots) de l'incurabilit .

----------


## Louis Griffont

Moi, ce qui m'a le plus choqu c'est le refus de Domenech de serrer la main de Perreira.  :8O: 

Manque de dignit, jusqu'au bout il aura t nul !  ::calim2:: 

*On* a perdu, tant pis. Retroussons-nous les manches et re-construisons la maison FranceFoot. Ne jetons pas le bb avec les couches sales !  ::roll::

----------


## gmotw

Wooooh! On a perdu! On a perduuu! On a, on a, on a perduuu!

Bon, a, c'est fait. ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi, ce qui m'a le plus choqu c'est le refus de Domenech de serrer la main de Perreira. 
> 
> Manque de dignit, jusqu'au bout il aura t nul ! 
> 
> *On* a perdu, tant pis. Retroussons-nous les manches et re-construisons la maison FranceFoot. Ne jetons pas le bb avec les couches sales !


+1 

Ouais je sais, cette rponse qui n'apporte rien mais j'ai rien de plus  dire.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu serais pas pour la peine de mort toi ? "Oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent" ? Un faute c'est mal, deux fautes c'est la justice ? Plus srieusement je suis pas d'accord avec ce genre de raisonnement... Si un joueur se fait littralement dcouper par son dfenseur, genre le talon dans le genou, tu te dira "ouf, je suis content de voir que justice est fait !" en voyant un joueur de l'autre quipe sortir sur la civire, bon pour une opration et 1an sans jouer ? Le principe est exactement le mme


Globalement je suis plutt non violent. J'ai pas le souvenir d'un tacle monstrueux sur le carton rouge de Keita puisqu'il simulait.

J'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal  te suivre. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que j'ai entendu pas mal de journaleux (notemment) hurler  la mort pour la simulation de Keita mais ne dire presque rien sur les 2 mains du 9 du Brsil sur son but, genre c'est normal, ou c'est pas grave. Pas vu par l'arbitre donc pas grave. Donc si je suis le raisonnement, si l'arbitre avait mis  un jaune  Keita pour simulation a aurait pas t grave.

Bref c'est du n'importe quoi, tricher au foot pour marquer des buts n'est mme plus grave dans l'esprit des commentateurs. C'est quasiment dans l'esprit du jeu.

Donc dans un sens, les Ivoiriens se sont fait b......s avec ce but (qui leur rend la tche impossible (but du 2-0) et donc quelque part, vu que ya pas de justice au foot, autant se faire justice soi-mme.

Mais sinon je ne suis pas pour la loi du Talion, je suis un minimum civilis.

----------


## atb

La France n'a pas dit son dernier mot. On sera champion du monde mais cot robot. http://www.robocup2010.org/index.php  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vespasien

_"La dmission, c'est une dcision personnelle. Ce n'est pas dans ma nature d'abandonner le navire. Je vais remettre le pied  l'trier et aprs nous verrons. Les prsidents ne sont pas ternels. Je n'en veux  personne. Il faudra trouver les responsables, mais faisons-le dans le calme et surtout pas ce soir"._ 
Jean-Pierre Escalettes

C'est un mec qui en a! 
Du culot, pas de la dignit. Finkielkraut parlait d'une gnration incapable d'prouver le moindre sentiment de honte. Je ne pensais pas qu'Escalette et Anelka taient du mme age.

Donc, il dit qu'il va continuer dans la logique qui nous suit depuis 2000, c'est  dire, on ne prend aucune dcision, on cherche a arranger les affaires de chacun en ne donnant aucun pouvoir  l'autre et trouvant des lampistes de passage. Aucun choix, juste des compromis n'arrangeants personnes.
Ensuite, on verra. Trs encourageant! On verra en 2012, en 2014 ou un peu plus tard? On verra...
Il nous annonce ensuite que les prsidents ne sont pas ternels. Faut-il lire entre les lignes qu'il mourra un jour et qu'alors seulement son poste sera vacant?
Il n'en veut  personne. Visiblement, il est capable de se raser sans miroir.
Il faudra trouver les responsables? Oui, il se rase sans miroir.

----------


## _Xavier_

> Tu serais pas pour la peine de mort toi ? "Oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent" ? Un faute c'est mal, deux fautes c'est la justice ? Plus srieusement je suis pas d'accord avec ce genre de raisonnement... Si un joueur se fait littralement dcouper par son dfenseur, genre le talon dans le genou, tu te dira "ouf, je suis content de voir que justice est fait !" en voyant un joueur de l'autre quipe sortir sur la civire, bon pour une opration et 1an sans jouer ? Le principe est exactement le mme


Il faut vraiment tirer le raisonnement par les cheveux pour arriver  ce genre de conclusion. Un joueur qui essaie de se venger d'une blessure prend directement un carton rouge avant la sanction de la Fifa. Par contre il arrive qu'un arbitre ferme les yeux sur un penalty (penalty ne va pas dire dcouper littralement le joueur) ou une simulation en rponse  une erreur involontaire. Je n'ai pas encore de souvenirs de match o les gens (commentateurs, entraineurs, ...) se sont plains de telles attitudes. 




> Moi, ce qui m'a le plus choqu c'est le refus de Domenech de serrer la main de Perreira.


Je crois que c'est le grand spectacle de ce mondial. Devant les camras du monde, et vu sa popularit en France il aurait pu faire profil bas.

----------


## Shirraz

> Il faut vraiment tirer le raisonnement par les cheveux pour arriver  ce genre de conclusion. Un joueur qui essaie de se venger d'une blessure prend directement un carton rouge avant la sanction de la Fifa. Par contre il arrive qu'un arbitre ferme les yeux sur un penalty (penalty ne va pas dire dcouper littralement le joueur) ou une simulation en rponse  une erreur involontaire. Je n'ai pas encore de souvenirs de match o les gens (commentateurs, entraineurs, ...) se sont plains de telles attitudes.



Nan mais je m'en fous de la gravit de la faute ou o elle a t commise... Je ragissais  "c'est pas grave que telle quipe ai subi une erreur d'arbitrage vu qu'avant elle a profit d'une autre". Ca veut dire qu'une erreur d'arbitrage devrait en appeler une autre pour que justice soit fait. Donc une erreur d'arbitrage c'est mal, deux c'est trs juste ; un joueur qui commet une faute (main, tacle svre, etc.) c'est mal, mais deux joueurs qui le font c'est juste. C'est la loi du talion appliqu par le juge arbitre quoi.  ::roll:: 

D'o le parrallle avec la peine de mort, on rpond au meurtre par le meurtre et on appelle a "justice"  ::roll:: 



PS : si on a plus parl de la simu de Keta, c'est en partie pour la manire dont a s'est pass : plus exager et ridicule on fait pas, et en plus a a foutu un gros bordel sur le terrain. S'il s'tait content de se jeter par terre alors qu'il bataillait avec Kaka a aurait fait beaucoup moins de bruit.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour moi, dans les deux cas, main pour marquer ou simulation d'agression, c'est la mme chose. Des joueurs abusent de l'arbitre.

Je pense que la FIFA devrait prendre des sanctions. Un ou plusieurs matchs de suspension pour les 2 joueurs. On pourrait mme envisager que KAKA, le joueur expuls ne soit pas sanctionn d'un match d'exclusion.

Mais la logique de la FIFA n'est pas aussi simple !  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Cette simu est tout  fait normale  ::aie:: 



> En parlant de rparations : cest quoi,  La surface de rparation  ?
> 
> Cest un peu le cimetire des lphants du terrain. Quand un joueur de foot sent quil va mourir, cest  cet endroit quil se rend. L, il tente de sapprocher le plus possible dun autre joueur, et lorsquil sent quil est assez proche, il simule une chute/un mauvais coup reu/un arrt cardiaque/une crise de paludisme. Il se met alors  se rouler par terre en se tenant la tte, et ncarte ses doigts que pour jeter de petits coups dil  larbitre, alors que les secouristes sont encore en train de chercher o ils vont passer la bombe froide et lponge magique. Si larbitre considre quil y a eu une faute, il demande rparation : il y a alors un pnalty, cest--dire, une sance de tir au but dun joueur seul face au gardien adverse. A contrario, si larbitre dit  Francis Huster  (ce qui signifie  Relve toi, et joue au foot, tu joues vraiment trop mal la comdie ), le joueur mourant bondit sur ses pattes (alors quil prtendait tre paraplgique la seconde prcdente) et se dirige droit vers larbitre pour lui expliquer que cest scandaleux, quil souffre, quil faut sanctionner les vilains et que larbitre doit copier/coller le statut  y a pnalty  sur sa page Facebook et le faire suivre  au moins 20 de ses amis sinon il mourra dans les deux heures.


Le reste de cet excellent article : 
http://odieuxconnard.wordpress.com/2...e-a-vos-meres/

----------


## Vespasien

*Encore un rebondissement autour de l'quipe de France. Alors qu'on pensait que les joueurs avaient dcid de faire grve " l'unanimit" pour protester contre l'viction de Nicolas Anelka, il semblerait pourtant que les avis aient diverg. En effet, tous les joueurs n'taient pas d'accord pour scher l'entranement. En tte de gondole, Hugo Lloris, Bacary Sagna et Yoann Gourcuff rvle le site du Nouvel Obs. Mais ils ont d se heurter au refus des cadres des Bleus, Franck Ribry, ric Abidal et Patrice Evra.*
Dixit yahoo

Ce qui va faciliter le tri pour Laurent Blanc.
Je me demande si finalement Ribery ne serait pas  Gourcuff ce que Djorkaef tait  Zidane.

----------


## lper

> *Encore un rebondissement autour de l'quipe de France. Alors qu'on pensait que les joueurs avaient dcid de faire grve " l'unanimit" pour protester contre l'viction de Nicolas Anelka, il semblerait pourtant que les avis aient diverg. En effet, tous les joueurs n'taient pas d'accord pour scher l'entranement. En tte de gondole, Hugo Lloris, Bacary Sagna et Yoann Gourcuff rvle le site du Nouvel Obs. Mais ils ont d se heurter au refus des cadres des Bleus, Franck Ribry, ric Abidal et Patrice Evra.*
> Dixit yahoo


a ne m'tonne pas, dixit mon message 182....

----------


## babaothe

> [B]
> 
> Ce qui va faciliter le tri pour Laurent Blanc.


Lorsque l'on est un homme et que l'on n'est pas d'accord, on le montre sur le champ et pas aprs coup.
Je n'ai personnellement pas vu ni entendu parler de la prsence de "piquets de grve" sur les lieux, ni de l'exercice de moyens de coercition. Si, dans la bande prsente dans l'autobus, la lchet en a conduit quelques-uns  suivre les meneurs : soit ils l'ont fait de leur plein gr (avec ce que cela veut dire), soit ils l'ont fait sous une vritable menace (et on attendra alors qu'ils veuillent bien porter plainte). La lchet, de toutes manires, est ce que l'on attendrait le moins de la part d'hommes ayant accept d'endosser le maillot bleu !

----------


## yoyo88

petit pense quand mme pour djibril ciss

pour une fois qu'il a pas un truc de cass...  ::aie::

----------


## _Xavier_

> ...
> 
> Ce qui va faciliter le tri pour Laurent Blanc.
> Je me demande si finalement Ribery ne serait pas  Gourcuff ce que Djorkaef tait  Zidane.


Pourquoi ne pas attendre toutes les versions, mme de ceux qu'on aime pas, avant de faire une conclusion ? Elle sert  quoi la rigueur du raisonnement informatique ?  ::aie:: 

Fernadez qu'on ne peut pas souponner d'tre un ami  Anelka attire notre attention sur les rapports difficiles entre certains joueurs et la presse qui se traduisent souvent sous forme de rglement de compte. Lui et Aim Jaquet se sont beaucoup plus inquits de la prsence d'une taupe dans le groupe. 




> Lorsque l'on est un homme et que l'on n'est pas d'accord, on le montre sur le champ et pas aprs coup.
> Je n'ai personnellement pas vu ni entendu parler de la prsence de "piquets de grve" sur les lieux, ni de l'exercice de moyens de coercition. Si, dans la bande prsente dans l'autobus, la lchet en a conduit quelques-uns  suivre les meneurs : soit ils l'ont fait de leur plein gr (avec ce que cela veut dire), soit ils l'ont fait sous une vritable menace (et on attendra alors qu'ils veuillent bien porter plainte). La lchet, de toutes manires, est ce que l'on attendrait le moins de la part d'hommes ayant accept d'endosser le maillot bleu !


Parfaitement d'accord !  ::ccool::

----------


## ggnore

Gouvernement et quipe de France, mme combat

----------


## Invit

> La lchet, de toutes manires, est ce que l'on attendrait le moins de la part d'hommes ayant accept d'endosser le maillot bleu !


Tu sous-entendrais que joueur de football est un status suprieur  l'tre humain ?
Il me semble que les faits prouvent grandement le contraire.

----------


## Vespasien

@Babaothe
Les situations ne sont pas souvent aussi simple que dans les concepts nafs. Avec les annes, tu comprendras et si tu ne le fais pas alors tu seras pass  ct de la vie. Les compromis, les arrangements, l'hypocrisie pour faire avancer ses pions, c'est a la ralit. Si seulement 7 joueurs sur 21 voulaient faire avancer les choses, ils taient minoritaires donc de vilains petits canards. Va voir les expriences de Zimbardo.
@Xavier
Je reconnais avoir un penchant pour le beau gosse qui fait des passes plutt que pour l'aggressif qui se jette dans les pieds des dfenseurs parce qu'il est incapable intellectuellement de trouver une solution. Chacun son style. Y'a ceux qui rflchissent et les bourrins. Les seconds ayant dmontrs leur incapacit a atteindre le huitime de final, j'espre que les premiers auront la main sur les prochaines composition de notre chre quipe.

----------


## babaothe

> @Babaothe
> Les situations ne sont pas souvent aussi simple que dans les concepts nafs. Avec les annes, tu comprendras et si tu ne le fais pas alors tu seras pass  ct de la vie. Les compromis, les arrangements, l'hypocrisie pour faire avancer ses pions, c'est a la ralit.


salut vespasien

d'abord : un trs rflchi  ::coucou:: 
merci de tes conseils  ::D: 
merci galement de m'avoir pens si jeune  ::ccool:: 
Laisse-moi te retourner le compliment : lorsque tu auras atteint mon ge ( attends au moins encore autant de temps que celui qui fait ta grande exprience actuelle ...  ::P: ), tu sauras que ce genre de concessions n'est rentable que dans une cour de rcration (en cole primaire, tout au plus)

Rien d'autre  dire .  ::lol:: 

EDIT : si si : autre chose  dire : les concessions rptes, sa molesse, ses hsitations de l'espce, etc... sont prcisment les caractristiques principales d'un certain Raymond... Cette forme de "sagesse" l'a conduit (et avec lui tous les autres)  la situation que l'on constate. Des compromis ? oui, mais uniquement dans des cas trs rares, ou on rend son tablier de ce que l'on n'est pas (un meneur).

----------


## Vespasien

C'est Escalette et sa tribue qui n'ont pas voulu donner l'quipe ni au groupe 98 ni  leurs opposant. Alors ils ont pris Domeneck. Ce sont eux j'accuse d'esprit politicien et indcis en ayant choisi ainsi.
Raymond, c'tait le mec qui ne drangeait personne justement pour les qualits que tu viens d'numrer.

Les comportements de cour d'cole primaire on les retrouve dans toutes micro-socit (entreprise et quipes de sport aussi).

Je t'ai pens jeune parce que tu semblait imaginer qu'ils courraient tous derrire un idal et qu'ils auraient l'abngation ncessaire pour y parvenir. Ceci n'est possible que si l'un s'impose et les autres s'efface. Dans le cas de figure prsent (FFF compltement absente, Entraineur transparent, joueurs aux gos surdimensionns), difficile que  prenne.
Petit veinard: Tu aurais donc un age trs respectable et un encphale toujours prt a apprendre, ouvert et capable de nouveaux raisonnement.  ::):  En plus, tu dois mieux grer tes motions que moi.  ::(:

----------


## Deadpool

Je suis content que les Etats-Unis soient qualifis pour les 8me de finales.  ::D: 

Ils ont montrs de l'envie et en plus ils ont eu plusieurs fois des buts refuss pour des raisons douteuses.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Un 8me de finale  suivre : Allemagne - Angleterre !  ::ccool:: 

Allez les Anglais !

----------


## Deadpool

> Un 8me de finale  suivre : Allemagne - Angleterre ! 
> 
> Allez les Anglais !


Allez les Allemands!  ::mouarf::

----------


## sparthane777

Bon aprs la France , l'Algrie qui s'est fait battre 1-0, dommage, ils avaient bien jou pourtant.
Par contre, les petits dlinquents de Marseille qui ont brl des voitures et cass des vitrines, je trouve a trs moyen  ::furax:: 
Moi combien de fois le pays dont sont originaires mes parents se sont fait humilier en coupe du monde, c'est pas pour autant que il y aurait eu des cassage de vitres et des voitures brles.

Rappelez moi l'anne dans laquelle on vit ?

... Ah oui 2010  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

> Gouvernement et quipe de France, mme combat


C'est bon on a compris que le gouvernement tait aussi comptent que le staff de l'quipe  ::mouarf::

----------


## sparthane777

> Allez les Allemands!


Attention l'Allemagne est trs forte cette anne, cel dit, j'ai pas vu les matchs de l'Angleterre. Moi je dis un match nul, voire difficilement gagn pour l'Allemagne.

Pendant ce temps-l je connais le vainqueur de la CDM sur PES 2010  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Attention l'Allemagne est trs forte cette anne, cel dit, j'ai pas vu les matchs de l'Angleterre. Moi je dis un match nul, voire difficilement gagn pour l'Allemagne.
> 
> Pendant ce temps-l je connais le vainqueur de la CDM sur PES 2010


Heu je me moquais pas des Allemands, loin de l.

Je ragissais sur le post de Louis Griffon qui ose soutenir la perfide Albion.  ::D:

----------


## sparthane777

> Heu je me moquais pas des Allemands, loin de l.
> 
> Je ragissais sur le post de Louis Griffon qui ose soutenir la perfide Albion.


Nan mais j'ai rien dit, c'est juste que le match sera intressant.

J'espre que nous verrons de beaux buts  ::lun::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Heu je me moquais pas des Allemands, loin de l.
> 
> Je ragissais sur le post de Louis Griffon qui ose soutenir la perfide Albion.


Mort aux teutons !  ::mouarf::  
Et vive les Anglais !

Depuis 1982, impossible de supporter les Allemands, dsol !  ::aie::  (a y est, j'ai mon battiston qui me chatouille !  :;):  )

----------


## yoyo88

> Mort aux teutons !  
> Et vive les Anglais !
> 
> Depuis 1982, impossible de supporter les Allemands, dsol !  (a y est, j'ai mon battiston qui me chatouille !  )


et bien moi je continue a supporter l'quipe de France, et se malgr la dfaite contre l'Afrique du sud!

samedi les bleu contre l'argentine! 

sa va tre un beau match.... de rugby!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vespasien

Y'a pas l'option "Votre quipe fait grve" sur PES 2010 donc ce n'est pas une bonne simulation.  :;): 
Content pour les USA! Allez le Japon!  ::D:

----------


## el_slapper

Deutschland Zuerst!!!!! Allez les blancs, euh, noirs, euh, on s'en fout, allez l'Allemagne!

----------


## Tommy31

> Depuis 1982, impossible de supporter les Allemands, dsol !  (a y est, j'ai mon battiston qui me chatouille !  )


C'tait pas l'Allemagne en 82, mais la RFA ;-)

----------


## Lyche

> et bien moi je continue a supporter l'quipe de France, et se malgr la dfaite contre l'Afrique du sud!
> 
> samedi les bleu contre l'argentine! 
> 
> sa va tre un beau match.... de rugby!


D'ailleur l'quipe de France de Rugby est pass 3me quipe mondial  ::lun::

----------


## Deadpool

> Mort aux teutons !  
> Et vive les Anglais !


Le football est un jeu simple : 22 hommes poursuivent un ballon pendant 90 minutes et  la fin, les Allemands gagnent toujours.  ::aie:: 





> Depuis 1982, impossible de supporter les Allemands, dsol !  (a y est, j'ai mon battiston qui me chatouille !  )


En 1982, j'tais  peine n, je m'en souviens pas.  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

L'italie est mene pour le moment.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sparthane777

> L'italie est mene pour le moment.


OUAIIIIISSSS  ::lahola::

----------


## Deadpool

2 - 0 pour la Slovaquie!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Tommy31

Enorme ces Slovaques.  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

Arg, l'Italie revient au score.

2-1 maintenant.

Je sens gros comme une maison qu'ils vont galiser  la dernire minute.


Edit :

3 - 1 pour la Slovaquie.  ::mrgreen:: 

Edit 2 :

3 - 2 maintenant, bordel, a va vite.

----------


## Deadpool

Ca y est l'Italie est limine!

Fin de match compltement folle, les italiens ont bien failli galiser.

Exit les champions du monde!

----------


## Alvaten

::yaisse::

----------


## Lyche

C'est une coupe du monde historique. C'est la premire fois que les 2 finalistes de la coupe prcdente ne passent pas le cape des poules.
La premire quipe championne du monde en titre qui n'a pas pu passer le stade des poules, c'est la France  ::aie:: .
On participe  2 records, c'est beau :yeah:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est une coupe du monde historique. C'est la premire fois que les 2 finalistes de la coupe prcdente ne passent pas le cape des poules.
> La premire quipe championne du monde en titre qui n'a pas pu passer le stade des poules, c'est la France .
> On participe  2 records, c'est beau :yeah:


 ::nono::  L'Italie en 1950 sortie au 1er tour tait tenante du titre de 1938 (bon entre temps y avait eu un truc qui coinait soit, 12 ans d'interruption), mais le Bresil, en 1966 sort au 1er tour alors qu'il tait tenant du titre en 1962 au Chili !

Donc, la France n'tait pas prcurseur ! On ne peut pas gagner  tout les coups !  ::ccool:: 

Mais, l'Italie limine...  ::yaisse::  et Pour la Slovaquie... Hip Hip Hip Hourra !  ::merci::

----------


## Deadpool

> 





> Enorme ces Slovaques.





> OUAIIIIISSSS





> Mais, l'Italie limine...  et Pour la Slovaquie... Hip Hip Hip Hourra !


C'est bien, y'a au moins une quipe qui fait l'unanimit...


...contre elle.   ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

Bon l'Italie est limine.
Ca ...  c'est fait ...  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> L'Italie en 1950 sortie au 1er tour tait tenante du titre de 1938 (bon entre temps y avait eu un truc qui coinait soit, 12 ans d'interruption), mais le Bresil, en 1966 sort au 1er tour alors qu'il tait tenant du titre en 1962 au Chili !
> 
> Donc, la France n'tait pas prcurseur ! On ne peut pas gagner  tout les coups ! 
> 
> Mais, l'Italie limine...  et Pour la Slovaquie... Hip Hip Hip Hourra !


En effet, je me suis tromp, mais sur les stats il n'est marqu que le Brsil en 1966, la France en 2002 et l'Italie en 2010 donc :/

----------


## minnesota

Le meilleur gardien de but ???

----------


## _Xavier_

> C'est une coupe du monde historique. C'est la premire fois que les 2 finalistes de la coupe prcdente ne passent pas le cape des poules.
> La premire quipe championne du monde en titre qui n'a pas pu passer le stade des poules, c'est la France .
> On participe  2 records, c'est beau :yeah:


Ajoute aussi le pays organisateur qui ne passe les premiers tours.

----------


## Lyche

> Ajoute aussi le pays organisateur qui ne passe les premiers tours.


Voui ! tu as 100% raison !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ajoute aussi le pays organisateur qui ne passe les premiers tours.


Et aussi premire coupe du monde sur le continent africain.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le meilleur gardien de but ???


L'anglais, Green   :;):   ::ccool::

----------


## BornBanane

J'aimerais bien voir le Japon gagner la coupe du monde. Aprs Olive et Tom ( captain Tsubasa) ils ont le devoir d'tre champion du monde  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

> J'aimerais bien voir le Japon gagner la coupe du monde. Aprs Olive et Tom ( captain Tsubasa) ils ont le devoir d'tre champion du monde


Eh mayrde je me suis encore fait owned  ::aie:: 

Sinon sur PES 2010 j'ai pris l'Afrique du Sud et je suis arriv en 1/2 finale contre la Pologne et je me suis fait grilled

----------


## Vespasien

USA, USA, USA...

Je suis impatient de voir un beau match ce soir.  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> USA, USA, USA...
> 
> Je suis impatient de voir un beau match ce soir.


Dommage pour les USA mais c'est bien qu'il y ait une quipe africaine en quart.

Et attention, aujourd'hui il y a LE match.

J'espre que la Nationalmannschaft va bouter les Anglais hors de ce mondial.  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## hegros

Je suis trop content que le Ghana se soit qualifi en quart, bravo.

----------


## Deadpool

1-0 pour la Nationalmannshaft. ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Edit : 2-1 pour l'Allemagne, mais il devrait y avoir 2-2, un but de l'Angleterre a t injustement refus.

Edit2 : 4-1 pour l'Allemagne.  :8O:  Ca tourne au massacre.


Edit3 : Et c'est fini! 4-1 pour l'Allemagne, score final.

Je sens que les tablods anglais vont se dchainer sur l'arbitrage demain.  ::aie:: 

N'empche monsieur Blatter va falloir penser  faire un peu voluer les moyens techniques mis  la disposition des arbitres.

----------


## minnesota

> Je sens que les tablods anglais vont se dchainer sur l'arbitrage demain.


Bon moyen pour passer sous silence le mauvais jeu anglais  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon moyen pour passer sous silence le mauvais jeu anglais


C'est clair que leur dfense tait aux fraises.

----------


## Deadpool

Bon Allemagne - Argentine en quart.

Ca va chauffer.

----------


## sparthane777

l' Allemagne, l'Argentine, le Brsil sont au moins les 3 pays qui seront surement en 1/2 finale, d'aprs ce que je pronostique

----------


## Deadpool

> l' Allemagne, l'Argentine, le Brsil sont au moins les 3 pays qui seront surement en 1/2 finale, d'aprs ce que je pronostique


L'Allemagne et l'Argentine ne pourront tre toutes les 2 en demi vu qu'elles se rencontreront en quarts.

----------


## minnesota

Les Mexicains, y en sont o ???

----------


## FloGig

Les Mexicains ont t battu par l'Argentine 3 - 1 en huitime.

Sinon je verrai bien une finale Brsil - Argentine.

----------


## Marco46

> Les Mexicains, y en sont o ???


Ils se sont fait dfoncer par l'arbitre, comme les anglais. L'arbitrage de cette coupe du monde est dplorable. Des erreurs normes sur des actions de jeu cruciales. 

C'est tout l'esprit du foot, tricher/jouer la comdie.

----------


## FloGig

> C'est tout l'esprit du foot, tricher/jouer la comdie.


Il est vrai que quelques cartons rouges ont t distribus sur la base du jeu d'acteur de certains footballeurs, plus que sur la faute elle-mme...

Comme je l'avais lu je-ne-sais-plus-o, "c'est plus la Coupe du monde, c'est l'Actor's Studio."

----------


## minnesota

Donc c'est mrit, non ?

----------


## Deadpool

Bon allez c'est fait. Pays-bas - Brsil en quarts.  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

Bon les Anglais se sont fait battre par l'arbitre, comme les Mexicains.

Bresil - Pays Bas et Argentine - Allemagne en quart !  a promet !  ::ccool:: 

Ce soir, Espagne - Portugal l'ibre va tre rude !  ::aie::

----------


## DonKnacki

Les quarts s'annoncent intressantes ! 
La "surprise" des demi sera le vainqueur de Ghana - Uruguay. Ma prfrence va au Ghana  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ce soir, Espagne - Portugal l'ibre va tre rude !


Tu m'tonnes.  ::mouarf:: 

J'ose esprer que le Portugal va gagner.  ::D:

----------


## sparthane777

> L'Allemagne et l'Argentine ne pourront tre toutes les 2 en demi vu qu'elles se rencontreront en quarts.


Ah mayrde  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'ose esprer que le Portugal va gagner.


Ben,  Ronaldo contre 11 Espagnols, a va tre dur !  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

::D:

----------


## Lyche

::ptdr::

----------


## Louis Griffont

::mouarf::  ::ccool::

----------


## DonKnacki

Et dire que certains affirme que le ballon est rentr! Ils ont pas les images  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

Comme tu vois, tu places la camra au bon endroit et tout le monde est d'accord.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

En avant-premire, voil une dcision du prsident de la FIFA qui ne laissera pas le monde indiffrent :  ::aie:: 




> Joseph Blatter, le prsident de la Fifa, a entrouvert la porte ce mardi 29 juin 2010  l'*utilisation de la vido par les arbitres sur la ligne de but*. Cette dcision serait-elle lie  sa visite clair sur le forum developpez.net ?


 ::arrow::  L'article complet

----------


## hegros

La vido c'est le minimum que l'on puisse faire. La majorit et les plus importantes erreurs de ce mondial (et des liminatoires pour ceux qui se rappellent de la main de Henry) ne seraient pas passs puisque qu'avec la vido la dcision est sans appel comme pour le but anglais, argentin etc etc

De toute faon elle est dj utilise (par exemple le coup de tte de zidane ou d'autres cartons rouges du genre) mais pas pour le jeu en lui mme  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> les plus importantes erreurs de ce mondial ... ne seraient pas passs puisque qu'avec la vido la dcision est sans appel comme pour le but anglais, argentin etc etc


euh non, pas pour le but anglais !  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

> euh non, pas pour le but anglais !


? La vido montre que le ballon sur la frappe de Lampard contre l'Allemagne franchie la  ligne

----------


## hegros

::mouarf::

----------


## Tommy31

Par contre l'exclusion de Costa, on voit aucune faute dans les ralentis ?  :8O:

----------


## Deadpool

Et Mayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyrdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

 ::cry::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Par contre l'exclusion de Costa, on voit aucune faute dans les ralentis ?


Ouais, pareil, j'ai rien vu.  ::?:

----------


## minnesota

Deadpool, qu'est qui passe ? qu'est qui ya ?

----------


## lper

> Deadpool, qu'est qui passe ? qu'est qui ya ?


La palla qui n'est pas passe... ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> La palla qui n'est pas passe...


Je crois que Deadpool prfre la brandade, et finalement il a eu la dbandade !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

boah 1-0 c'est honnte, ils ont pas pris une racle non plus hein :/

Moi je suis bien content, j'aime pas Ronaldo.. il s'est bien fait mettre par Lyon cette anne avec un budget aussi lev que son transfert alors qu'il faisait des commentaires genre "on va mettre une pile  Lyon parce qu'ils sont nuls et que je suis le meilleur"

Ronaldo -> Exit !

----------


## lper

> Par contre l'exclusion de Costa, on voit aucune faute dans les ralentis ?


ben a dpend sur quel ralenti, le coup de coude est fait au moment ou le joueur portugais passe devant l'autre.
Ralenti

----------


## Louis Griffont

> ben a dpend sur quel ralenti, le coup de coude est fait au moment ou le joueur portugais passe devant l'autre.
> Ralenti


a n'est plus visible ?  ::calim2::

----------


## sparthane777

Bon on connait dj les favoris du 1/4 de finale de la CDM : Brsil, Allemagne, Paraguay, Espagne et pour le reste  suivre ?  ::calim2::

----------


## atb

J'ai eu une vision (Bon d'accord ce n'est pas moi, c'tait sur le site d'un marabout spcialiste dans les comptitions sportives  ::aie::  )

Finale Brsil Vs Allemagne vainqueur --> Brsil  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Tommy31

Et pas l'argentine ?  ::calim2::

----------


## hegros

Et pas les pays bas ? C'est les seuls avec les argentins  avoir tout gagn depuis le dbut du mondial soit aucune dfaite et aucun match nul.

Depuis le dbut pour ma part le pronostic c'est soit l'Argentine soit l'Allemagne qui est champion du monde.

Je ne sais pas si les pays bas peuvent rencontrer l'un ou l'autre en demi mais je les vois bien champion aussi.

----------


## baggie

Pour la demie finale, les Pays Bas s'ils gagnent rencontreront l'Uruguay ou le Ghana !

Lien du tableau final : ici

EDIT : allez l'Argentine  ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bon on connait dj les favoris du 1/4 de finale de la CDM : Brsil, Allemagne, Paraguay, Espagne et pour le reste  suivre ?


C'est pas Uruguay plutt que Paraguay ? Non parce qu'en quart, y a Espagne Paraguay, et que dans tes demi prvisionnelles, y pas le vainqueur de Uruguay vs Ghana !  :;): 

Allez le Ghana, une victoire d'une quipe Africaine... a serait cool, non ?  ::ccool::

----------


## sparthane777

> C'est pas Uruguay plutt que Paraguay ? Non parce qu'en quart, y a Espagne Paraguay, et que dans tes demi prvisionnelles, y pas le vainqueur de Uruguay vs Ghana ! 
> 
> Allez le Ghana, une victoire d'une quipe Africaine... a serait cool, non ?


Ca doit tre a en effet 
Le soleil m'a tap un bon coup dans la tronche, j'arrive plus  faire attention  ce que j'cris 

Vivement un bain glac tiens  ::calim2::

----------


## minnesota

> Allez le Ghana, une victoire d'une quipe Africaine... a serait cool, non ?


ouais  ::ccool:: 
sinon l'Allemagne  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

Perso, pour la forme, j'aimerais que ce soit une quipe sans titre qui gagne (Ghana, Paraguay...) ou alors que l'Uruguay renoue avec son glorieux pass.  ::):

----------


## Louis Griffont

N'importe qui sauf l'Allemagne, l'Argentine ou l'Espagne !  :8-):

----------


## babaothe

salut,

vous m'tonnez !
il ne s'agit ni de politique, ni de nationalisme, ni de sensibilit, ni de paternalisme, mais de sport !:
Que le meilleur gagne (et qu'il gagne autant que faire se peut de manire propre), c'est tout !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> salut,
> 
> vous m'tonnez !
> il ne s'agit ni de politique, ni de nationalisme, ni de sensibilit, ni de paternalisme, mais de sport !:
> Que le meilleur gagne (et qu'il gagne autant que faire se peut de manire propre), c'est tout !


Si c'est en rapport avec mes choix (ni Allemagne, ni Argentine, ni Espagne) je te rpondrai ceci :
Pas l'Allemagne : Contentieux avec le foot allemand depuis 1982.Pas l'Argentine : Maradona est un tricheur et un toxico. Rien  faire dans le footPas l'Espagne : Leurs cots suffisant m'nerve. Et, puis l'Espagne c'est vraiment le pays du footargent.

----------


## Deadpool

Pays-Bas - Brsil cet aprs-midi.

Ca va chauffer.  ::): 

Edit : Les Pays-Bas mne par 2 buts  1.
Les brsiliens jouent  10 contre 11.

Edit2 : C'est fini!

Le Brsil est limin!

----------


## Tommy31

aaah, bonne surprise  ::ccool::

----------


## hegros

On en parl des Pays-Bas n'est-ce pas  :;):  Nous avons notre premier demi-finaliste, maintenant mme s'ils ne vont pas en grande finale ils feront la petite.

----------


## Deadpool

> On en parl des Pays-Bas n'est-ce pas  Nous avons notre premier demi-finaliste, maintenant mme s'ils ne vont pas en grande finale ils feront la petite.


Premire demi-finale : Pays-Bas - Uruguay

Dommage pour le Ghana, surtout que a s'est jou de la plus cruelle des manires, aux tirs au buts.

----------


## Marco46

Plus je vois de matchs, et plus je suis coeur par ce sport. C'est vraiment un sport de voleurs et de tricheurs. Le Suarez qui boxe le ballon hors du but  la 120me minutes mais LOL. Au rugby y aurait eu justice avec un essai de pnalit. Offrir un pnalty ? Super le mec avec la pression qu'il avait sur les paules, c'tait trop dur. Et il a eu le courage d'aller tirer le premier pnalty de la sance de tir derrire. Chapeau au Ghana, ils mritaient largement la victoire.

Scandaleux, les africains peuvent tre dgouts. Moi je suis coeur par l'esprit de ce sport.

----------


## minnesota

Allemagne-Argentine: 4-0

 ::mouarf2::

----------


## babaothe

> Allemagne-Argentine: 4-0


oui ! et un score largement mrit par une quipe bien soude et exempte de "vedettes". Bravo !

----------


## minnesota

j'ai pas pu voir le match, heureusement, on me l'a enregistr.

Mais j'en connais une qui a assist au match et qui va faire la fte, c'est
*Angela Merkel* :



oops, c'est pas la bonne !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

> oui ! et un score largement mrit par une quipe bien soude et exempte de "vedettes". Bravo !


Et puis sa remontra le moral au Anglais  ::mrgreen:: 

style :




> on pouvait rien faire  y sont trop fort


 ::mouarf::

----------


## babaothe

salut

Ainsi, Laurent Blanc vient de donner sa premire confrence de presse.
http://www.france24.com/fr/tv-en-dir...ine-live-yahoo
Je suis personnellement trs satisfait par ce que laissent aisment prsager les rponses qu'il a donnes.
Une quipe neuve, majoritairement constitue par des joueurs jeunes tris sur le volet, pour leurs attitudes sportives, certes, mais galement pour leur esprit, leur comportement moral et leur envie d'honorer  ::ccool:: 
Pour le reste (les rsultats) il est probable qu'il faudra attendre quelque temps, mais les bases me paraissent sages.

----------


## Gnoce

Salut,

Je suis tonn que personne ne parle du match Espagne Paraguay, ou il y a eu 2 pnaltys d'affils, un pour chaque camp, en commenant par le Paraguay, arrt par le gardien espagnol, puis l'Espagne, qui marque, mais refus, a retir et surprise, arrt du gardien paraguayen ...

Et surtout, surtout, ce que les mdias ont totalement zapp, c'est une but refus au Paraguay pour un hors jeu alors qu'il ne l'est pas ... a m'a choqu que tout le monde ai zapp (les commentateurs en premier, les mdias en second) cette faute d'arbitrage qui  chang le cours du match.

Tout ca je suppose pour ne pas attiser les flammes du dbat sur la vido ...
Je me fou totalement de l'quipe du Paraguay, de celle d'Espagne aussi d'ailleurs, mais je trouve ca honteux, enfin pas la faute d'arbitrage, mais plutt le passage sous silence !  ::?:

----------


## Barsy

C'est pas un passage sous silence, c'est juste que le match tait chiant, c'est tout...

----------


## Lyche

Franchement, la main de l'uruguayen me choque bien plus que cette histoire de penalty..

----------


## thaundeadboss

(Inutile de le rappeler, mais je vais le faire quand mme) 
Aujourd'hui le dbut des matchs des demis finale .
J'espre que les Pays-Bas et l'Espagne gagne leurs matchs parce que j'aimerais que cette anne la coupe soit remporte par une equipe qui ne l'a jamais conquise 


[FONT=Calibri][/FONT]

----------


## Gnoce

> Franchement, la main de l'uruguayen me choque bien plus que cette histoire de penalty..


Justement, regarde les images attentivement, il n y a pas main, elle touche son torse. c'est flagrant avec la camra oppose.  ::roll:: 

Au final la plupart des gens pensent qu'il y a main, et tout le monde est vite pass  autre chose.




> C'est pas un passage sous silence, c'est juste que le match tait chiant, c'est tout...


Bah il tait chiant, mais l'histoire des pnaltys tait pas banal.

----------


## Lyche

je sais pas ou tu vois le torse sur cette vido...

----------


## Deadpool

> YouTube- Uruguay - Ghana : main de dieu de Suarez et pnalty en Coupe du Monde
> 
> je sais pas ou tu vois le torse sur cette vido...


Ben le truc, c'est qu'il a t sanctionn et que le Ghana a eu droit  un penalty.

Le fait est que la rgle a bien t applique par l'arbitre.

Maintenant, on pourrait discuter de la possibilit d'introduire la rgle du but de pnalitcomme existe la rgle de l'essai de pnalit au rugby mais bon.

Est ce que l'on en discuterait si le joueur Ghanen avait transform le penalty?

----------


## Gnoce

> Salut,
> 
> Je suis tonn que personne ne parle du match *Espagne Paraguay*, ou il y a eu 2 pnaltys d'affils, un pour chaque camp, en commenant par le Paraguay, arrt par le gardien espagnol, puis l'Espagne, qui marque, mais refus, a retir et surprise, arrt du gardien paraguayen ...


Je parle de Espagne Paraguay

----------


## minnesota

> Maintenant, on pourrait discuter de la possibilit d'introduire la rgle du but de pnalitcomme existe la rgle de l'essai de pnalit au rugby mais bon.
> 
> Est ce que l'on en discuterait si le joueur Ghanen avait transform le penalty?


 ::applo::

----------


## minnesota

> Je parle de Espagne Paraguay


C'est la preuve que ce match n'intresse personne  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Ben le truc, c'est qu'il a t sanctionn et que le Ghana a eu droit  un penalty.
> 
> Le fait est que la rgle a bien t applique par l'arbitre.
> 
> Maintenant, on pourrait discuter de la possibilit d'introduire la rgle du but de pnalitcomme existe la rgle de l'essai de pnalit au rugby mais bon.
> 
> Est ce que l'on en discuterait si le joueur Ghanen avait transform le penalty?


Ce qui me derranges, c'est que l, il y avait but, c'est certain  100%. Un penalty n'est jamais sur  100% (la preuve). De plus, la pression (premire fois  ce niveau de la compte), la fatigue (122minutes de jeu), le manque d'habitude.. tout a combin ne pouvait que donner un faux pas du joueur.
Je serais d'accord de mettre un but de compensation sans donner le penalty personnellement..
De plus, les commentaires du joueur qui montrait clairement sa "fiert" d'avoir fait a, je trouve a inamissible et un manque total de respect pour son adversaire. Malheureusement, tout le monde s'en fou parce que ce n'est pas une nation majeure du Foot, que c'est un petit pays Africain et que pour moi, ils ont t d'une dignit totale et je leur donne tout mon respect.

----------


## f-leb

h ben, rien de bien folichon dans le jeu...

mais ils ont mis chacun leur patate des 40m :8O: , pfiouuuu 1-1

----------


## Deadpool

> h ben, rien de bien folichon dans le jeu...
> 
> mais ils ont mis chacun leur patate des 40m, pfiouuuu 1-1


Et bien finalement ce sera une finale 100% europenne.

Comme quoi, ce n'tait pas le mondial de l'Amrique du Sud comme on l'annonait.

J'ai bien aim le match, trs intense.


Quant au match de demain, l'Allemagne tremble, le poulpe a prdit leur dfaite.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> Ben le truc, c'est qu'il a t sanctionn et que le Ghana a eu droit  un penalty.
> 
> Le fait est que la rgle a bien t applique par l'arbitre.
> 
> Maintenant, on pourrait discuter de la possibilit d'introduire la rgle du but de pnalitcomme existe la rgle de l'essai de pnalit au rugby mais bon.
> 
> Est ce que l'on en discuterait si le joueur Ghanen avait transform le penalty?


En effet, pour une fois il ne s'agit pas d'une erreur d'arbitrage mais d'un problme de rgle. Je suis 100% d'accord avec Lyche, non seulement il est honteux de donner une chance  l'quipe a enfreint les rgles de s'en sortir en arrtant le penalty mais en plus le mec se vante. C'est tout l'esprit de ce sport qui est rsum l.

Quand  Espagne Paraguay je suis d'accord aussi, le but du Paraguay tait parfaitement valable et quand on voit l'impact d'un but sur un match ...

Et rebelotte ce soir, le 2me but hollandais qui est trs contestable avec le 9 hollandais qui fait action de jeu en tant hors jeu et qui masque le ballon devant le goal. Ce but aurait du tre refus  mon sens. a a totalement effondr les uruguayens.

Ce sport est malade. Besoin de modifier des rgles et besoin de modifier l'arbitrage avec au moins la vido sur les actions litigieuses.

----------


## minnesota

trs beau match en tout cas, surtout vers la fin !

----------


## Tommy31

Beau match avec un final trs intense. Le premier but est somptueux, quelle frappe phnomnale...

----------


## baggie

Les deux premiers buts d'hier soir, on aimerait bien en voir plus souvent des comme a  ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En effet, pour une fois il ne s'agit pas d'une erreur d'arbitrage mais d'un problme de rgle. Je suis 100% d'accord avec Lyche, non seulement il est honteux de donner une chance  l'quipe a enfreint les rgles de s'en sortir en arrtant le penalty mais en plus le mec se vante. C'est tout l'esprit de ce sport qui est rsum l.


Ne pas confondre le sport et ce que certains joueurs en font !
Le football, ne vous en dplaise, est un trs beau sport, et l'esprit de ce sport n'est pas de tricher. Hlas, comme dans tout, une fois que le cancer ARGENT s'installe on voit des drives regrettables s'installer. 
Certes, les rgles peuvent tre amliores, mais c'est un autre dbat. Ce qui me choque, ce n'est ni la main de l'uruguayen (aprs tout, il essaie de sauver son quipe, c'est humain), ni le fait qu'au final le Ghana est disqualifi (mme si j'aurais aim qu'il soit en demi-finale), mais le fait que la commission de la FIFA ne sanctionne le joueur fautif que d'un match de suspension ! Merci aux Nerlandais de nous avoir pargner de retrouver ce joueur en finale !




> Quand  Espagne Paraguay je suis d'accord aussi, le but du Paraguay tait parfaitement valable et quand on voit l'impact d'un but sur un match ...


La faute d'arbitrage fait partie du jeu, comme dans tous les sports.



> Et rebelotte ce soir, le 2me but hollandais qui est trs contestable avec le 9 hollandais qui fait action de jeu en tant hors jeu et qui masque le ballon devant le goal. Ce but aurait du tre refus  mon sens. a a totalement effondr les uruguayens.


Le hors-jeu n'est pas aussi vident que a sur cette action, et de toute faon, voir ma rponse ci-dessus...




> Ce sport est malade. Besoin de modifier des rgles et besoin de modifier l'arbitrage avec au moins la vido sur les actions litigieuses.


Peut-tre. Pour moi la principale maladie de ce sport, c'est l'argent (et la commission europenne)


Un truc que je ne trouve pas normal, par contre dans le match Paraguay/Espagne, et qui n'a pas t dit, c'est que le pnalty espagnol est retir PARCE QUE les joueurs espagnols sont entrs dans la surface de rparation avant que le tireur n'est frapp. BIEN ET NORMAL.
Par contre, le pnalty du paraguayen n'a pas t retir, pourtant, les joueurs ESPAGNOLS font exactement la mme chose.  ::?:

----------


## knolz

Ouai, bah imagine qu'il le refasse tirer lorsque c'est l'quipe adverse qui tire... Ca serait trop simple de le faire 2 ou 3 fois d'affils, comme a le tireur doit retirer  chaque fois, et au final c'est quasi sr qu'il le loupe.

L, du moment que les mecs qui rentrent dans la surface sont de la mme quipe que celui qui tire, c'est  retirer. Normal.

----------


## knolz

> En effet, pour une fois il ne s'agit pas d'une erreur d'arbitrage mais d'un problme de rgle. Je suis 100% d'accord avec Lyche, non seulement il est honteux de donner une chance  l'quipe a enfreint les rgles de s'en sortir en arrtant le penalty mais en plus le mec se vante. C'est tout l'esprit de ce sport qui est rsum l.


Bah en mme temps, il a t sanctionn comme les rgles le stipulent, tu veux qu'il pleure parce que son quipe est qualifie pour les demis ?
C'est pas son problme si les rgles sont foireuses, son quipe est qualifie, il est heureux, normal.

Par contre, je dnonce l'attitude d'Henry qui lui, tait content, tout en sachant qu'il avait trich et sans avoir t sanctionn  ::):

----------


## Gnoce

> Quand  Espagne Paraguay je suis d'accord aussi, le but du Paraguay tait parfaitement valable et quand on voit l'impact d'un but sur un match ...
> 
> Ce sport est malade. Besoin de modifier des rgles et besoin de modifier l'arbitrage avec au moins la vido sur les actions litigieuses.


Merci Marco, je me sentais seul !

----------


## Deadpool

> Beau match avec un final trs intense. Le premier but est somptueux, *quelle frappe phnomnale*...


Clair qu'il nous a mis une sacre cahute le Gio.  :8O:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ouai, bah imagine qu'il le refasse tirer lorsque c'est l'quipe adverse qui tire... Ca serait trop simple de le faire 2 ou 3 fois d'affils, comme a le tireur doit retirer  chaque fois, et au final c'est quasi sr qu'il le loupe.
> 
> L, du moment que les mecs qui rentrent dans la surface sont de la mme quipe que celui qui tire, c'est  retirer. Normal.


T'as pas du bien lire et/ou comprendre.

Pnalty paraguaye: il est rat mais des joueurs ESPAGNOLS sont entrs dans la surface avant qu'il ne frappe ! Donc il devrait le faire retirer !
Pnalty Espagnol : il est russi, mais des joueurs ESPAGNOLS sont entrs dans la surface avant qu'il ne frappe ! Il est a rejou, normal.

Le pnalty paraguayen aurait du tre  retirer car des espagnols sont entrs dans surface. Si a avait t les paraguayens alors l, rien  dire ! Mais dans les 2 cas, ce sont les espagnols qui sont entrs dans la surface.

----------


## yoyo88

> T'as pas du bien lire et/ou comprendre.
> 
> Pnalty paraguaye: il est rat mais des joueurs ESPAGNOLS sont entrs dans la surface avant qu'il ne frappe ! Donc il devrait le faire retirer !
> Pnalty Espagnol : il est russi, mais des joueurs ESPAGNOLS sont entrs dans la surface avant qu'il ne frappe ! Il est a rejou, normal.
> 
> Le pnalty paraguayen aurait du tre  retirer car des espagnols sont entrs dans surface. Si a avait t les paraguayens alors l, rien  dire ! Mais dans les 2 cas, ce sont les espagnols qui sont entrs dans la surface.


Bref prions pour que le poulpe se trompe et que l'Allemagne gagne! sa leurs apprendra a ses espagnol!  ::lol::

----------


## Vespasien

*Yoyo*, tu as encore fais 4 fautes de franais!  ::sm:: 
Ce qui te rend si attachant. 
Je partage ton avis et j'espre que le poulpe sera arros d'huile d'olive dans les prochains jours...

----------


## minnesota

quesako le poulpe ?

----------


## babaothe

> quesako le poulpe ?


Une vestale des temps modernes en Allemagne. Paul est son prnom. Spcialiste ( 8 "pattes") des pronostiques en matire de foot-ball. Cet "abruti", aprs de longues hsitations, a os mang dans la bote espagnole ! D'aucuns, depuis, le voient terminer sa vie en sushi. D'autres ont dcouvert que le nom de la socit propritaire de l'aquarium qui l'hberge ressemblait  Hernandez y Hijos ...
Quoi qu'il en soit, cet "octopus" a dj eu l'occasion de se tromper une fois dans le pass ... ::D: 

Edit/add-in : here is the said animal !:

----------


## Vespasien

... et sur un match entre l'Allemagne et l'Espagne donc toutes les chances sont du ct de la Mannschaft.  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> T'as pas du bien lire et/ou comprendre.
> 
> Pnalty paraguaye: il est rat mais des joueurs ESPAGNOLS sont entrs dans la surface avant qu'il ne frappe ! Donc il devrait le faire retirer !
> Pnalty Espagnol : il est russi, mais des joueurs ESPAGNOLS sont entrs dans la surface avant qu'il ne frappe ! Il est a rejou, normal.
> 
> Le pnalty paraguayen aurait du tre  retirer car des espagnols sont entrs dans surface. Si a avait t les paraguayens alors l, rien  dire ! Mais dans les 2 cas, ce sont les espagnols qui sont entrs dans la surface.


Je suis pas sur de comprendre ce que tu veux dire alors je vais reformuler autrement.

Un mec du Paraguay tire un penalty et le met au fond, mais des joueurs espagnols entrent dans la surface avant qu'il ne tire.

Selon toi, ce serait  retirer dans un cas comme a?

----------


## f-leb

> Le mot poulpe vient du grec  polypous, qui signifie plusieurs pieds.


Damned ! Un spcialiste du foot  8 pieds !! Mais donnez lui un ballon quoi...


Au fait, lors du match Pays-Bas - Uruguay, il y avait pas un hors-jeu sur le 2me but hollandais ?

----------


## Barsy

> Je suis pas sur de comprendre ce que tu veux dire alors je vais reformuler autrement.
> 
> Un mec du Paraguay tire un penalty et le met au fond, mais des joueurs espagnols entrent dans la surface avant qu'il ne tire.
> 
> Selon toi, ce serait  retirer dans un cas comme a?


Non, dans ce cas l ce ne serait pas  retirer car on appliquerait la rgle de l'avantage.

Par contre, comme il l'a rat, il aurait du tre  retirer.

----------


## Deadpool

> Non, dans ce cas l ce ne serait pas  retirer car on appliquerait la rgle de l'avantage.
> 
> Par contre, comme il l'a rat, il aurait du tre  retirer.


C'est ce que je pensais aussi, c'tait juste pour m'assurer d'avoir compris.

----------


## knolz

> T'as pas du bien lire et/ou comprendre.
> 
> Pnalty paraguaye: il est rat mais des joueurs ESPAGNOLS sont entrs dans la surface avant qu'il ne frappe ! Donc il devrait le faire retirer !
> Pnalty Espagnol : il est russi, mais des joueurs ESPAGNOLS sont entrs dans la surface avant qu'il ne frappe ! Il est a rejou, normal.
> 
> Le pnalty paraguayen aurait du tre  retirer car des espagnols sont entrs dans surface. Si a avait t les paraguayens alors l, rien  dire ! Mais dans les 2 cas, ce sont les espagnols qui sont entrs dans la surface.


ah yep, autant pour moi.

----------


## Marco46

> La faute d'arbitrage fait partie du jeu, comme dans tous les sports.


Oui mais ils ne font rien pour les limiter alors qu'ils en ont les moyens, c'est bien a le problme. Combien de match ont bascul sur une erreur d'arbitrage sur cette coupe du monde ? Sept ? Huit ? C'est norme !

----------


## DonKnacki

> Damned ! Un spcialiste du foot  8 pieds !! Mais donnez lui un ballon quoi...
> 
> 
> Au fait, lors du match Pays-Bas - Uruguay, il y avait pas un hors-jeu sur le 2me but hollandais ?


si ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je suis pas sur de comprendre ce que tu veux dire alors je vais reformuler autrement.
> 
> Un mec du Paraguay tire un penalty et le met au fond, mais des joueurs espagnols entrent dans la surface avant qu'il ne tire.
> 
> Selon toi, ce serait  retirer dans un cas comme a?


Cf Rponse de Barsy !  ::ccool:: 




> ah yep, autant pour moi.


Pas grave ! Je n'tais surement pas trs clair...  ::oops:: 




> Oui mais ils ne font rien pour les limiter alors qu'ils en ont les moyens, c'est bien a le problme. Combien de match ont bascul sur une erreur d'arbitrage sur cette coupe du monde ? Sept ? Huit ? C'est norme !


Dans le dernier tournoi des 6 nations, il y a eu je crois un essai accord ou refus  tord (je ne sais plus) malgr la vido ( qui a t demande).
Je suis d'accord avec toi que la FIFA et l'UEFA sont d'une lourdeur incroyable, en plus d'tre ttus et obtus.  ::?:  Bref, a n'avance pas...




> si ...


Heu, pas vident ! Dans la mesure ou un Uruguayen touche le ballon avant, il est remis en jeu, je crois. Mais, je ne suis pas sr de la rgle...  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon et bien le Poulpe ne s'tait pas tromp.  ::lol::  LEspagne a bel et bien gagn.

J'ai pas vu l'quipe d'Allemagne qui avait pass 4 pions  l'Angleterre et l'Argentine.

----------


## Tommy31

Oui, une quipe d'Allemagne en demi-teinte. Dommage pour eux, mais le poulpe l'avait prdit et on ne peut rien contre le cphalopode devin.

----------


## minnesota

> Une vestale des temps modernes en Allemagne. Paul est son prnom. Spcialiste ( 8 "pattes") des pronostiques en matire de foot-ball. Cet "abruti", aprs de longues hsitations, a os mang dans la bote espagnole ! D'aucuns, depuis, le voient terminer sa vie en sushi. D'autres ont dcouvert que le nom de la socit propritaire de l'aquarium qui l'hberge ressemblait  Hernandez y Hijos ...
> Quoi qu'il en soit, cet "octopus" a dj eu l'occasion de se tromper une fois dans le pass ...


Merci pour la rponse babaothe  ::ccool::

----------


## baggie

Et ben ce match aurait pu tre norme, aurait pu ...

----------


## sly078

> Dommage pour eux, mais le poulpe l'avait prdit et on ne peut rien contre le cphalopode devin.


Si, on peut le faire cuire et le manger. Poulpe, sorcire, (presque le) mme combat.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bon et bien le Poulpe ne s'tait pas tromp.  LEspagne a bel et bien gagn.
> 
> J'ai pas vu l'quipe d'Allemagne qui avait pass 4 pions  l'Angleterre et l'Argentine.





> Oui, une quipe d'Allemagne en demi-teinte. Dommage pour eux, mais le poulpe l'avait prdit et on ne peut rien contre le cphalopode devin.





> Et ben ce match aurait pu tre norme, aurait pu ...


La question qui se pose c'est : Est-ce l'Allemagne qui n'a pas bien jou, ou l'Espagne qui les en a empch ? 
Un peu des deux, je suppose, mais j'ai vraiment eu l'impression que les espagnols dominaient les allemands dans tous les secteurs de jeu, les touffants.

En tout cas, ce sera une finale indite, et un 8me gagnant de la coupe du monde ! D'aprs les statistiques, l'Espagne ne devrait pas gagner, en effet, aucune quipe ayant perdu son premier match n'a remport le tournoi... Mais, c'est aussi la premire fois que le tournoi se droule en Afrique, tout est alors possible, non ?  :;):

----------


## yoyo88

tous sa c'est la faute du poulpe de toute faon...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> tou*t* **a c'est la faute du poulpe de toute faon...


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> La question qui se pose c'est : Est-ce l'Allemagne qui n'a pas bien jou, ou l'Espagne qui les en a empch ? 
> Un peu des deux, je suppose, mais j'ai vraiment eu l'impression que les espagnols dominaient les allemands dans tous les secteurs de jeu, les touffants.


Yep, je suis du mme avis, et a relativise considrablement le niveau de jeu de l'Argentine !

Les pauvres allemands ont totalement t touffs tout au long du match.

----------


## Deadpool

> En tout cas, ce sera une finale indite, et un 8me gagnant de la coupe du monde ! D'aprs les statistiques, l'Espagne ne devrait pas gagner, en effet, aucune quipe ayant perdu son premier match n'a remport le tournoi... Mais, c'est aussi la premire fois que le tournoi se droule en Afrique, tout est alors possible, non ?


Ouais, avoir un vainqueur indit, c'est pas plus mal.

Allez moi je suis pour les Pays-Bas.

L'Espagne avait qu' pas battre les Portugais.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ouais, avoir un vainqueur indit, c'est pas plus mal.
> 
> Allez moi je suis pour les Pays-Bas.
> 
> L'Espagne avait qu' pas battre les Portugais.


Moi aussi, je serais pour les Pays-Bas, les Argentins leurs ont vol la coupe en 1978, alors a serait mrit. Et puis, j'aime p la palla !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

Du coup l'Europe va repasser devant l'amrique du sud en nombre de coupe \o/ avec 11 contre 10 -> et la 2me finale consccutive sans pays sud amricain *\o/*

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Du coup l'Europe va repasser devant l'amrique du sud en nombre de coupe \o/ avec 11 contre 10 -> et la 2me finale consccutive sans pays sud amricain *\o/*


Ce qui est une consquence de l'europanisation du football, avec l'appat du gain amenant les joueurs sud-amricains dans nos contres, et ce de plus en plus jeunes. A mort l'UE et son arrt Bosman !  ::calim2::

----------


## Deadpool

Pour info, Paul, le cphalopode devin annonce l'Allemagne gagnante pour la petite finale.  ::D: 


Actuellement il est en train de plancher pour les rsultats de la finale. 20minutes tiens un suivi en direct.


Edit: Ca y est Paul a rendu son verdict, c'est l'Espagne qui serait championne du monde.

----------


## Vespasien

Sauf que Mani le perroquet a sorti la carte des Pays-Bas.
Suspense insoutenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaable!  ::marteau::

----------


## DonKnacki

Mais que fais Brigitte (Bardot) ?  :8O:

----------


## sparthane777

Bon on connais dj notre champion 2010 
Espana  ::mouarf:: 
Paul le poulpe a parl : 



Bon je vais fliciter de ce pas mes contacts espagnols 
Mouahahahaha !!!! 

grilled by Deadpool
 ::mur::

----------


## minnesota

> grilled by Deadpool


le message de Deadpool date de 11h39, ce qui veut dire par "grilled" que tu as mis 8 heures pour rdiger ton message !!!  ::wow::

----------


## sparthane777

> le message de Deadpool date de 11h39, ce qui veut dire par "grilled" que tu as mis 8 heures pour rdiger ton message !!!


Oui mais je te signale que a fait  peine une heure que je suis connect

----------


## minnesota

ben tu as t dconnect automatiquement  ::aie::

----------


## babaothe

salut

ben voil l'Allemagne 3me de ce mondial aprs un joli match o les deux quipes ont jou avec coeur et envie. Je les salue toutes deux.

----------


## Deadpool

> salut
> 
> ben voil l'Allemagne 3me de ce mondial aprs un joli match o les deux quipes ont jou avec coeur et envie. Je les salue toutes deux.


+1.

Je me suis rgal devant ce match.  ::D:  Quel but de Forlan.  :8O: 

Ce satan poulpe a eu encore une fois raison.  ::mouarf:: 

Esprons que la vraie finale soit du mme acabit mme si j'en doute.

----------


## Deadpool

Pure, les nerlandais sont en mode boucher l.  :8O:

----------


## babaothe

bon...
un vritable record de buts rats et de cartons jaunes mrits.
le rsultat est l et il me convient : E viiiiva Espaaaaa !

----------


## Lyche

Paul le Poulpe !!!

----------


## minnesota

> bon...
> un vritable record de buts rats et de cartons jaunes mrits.
> *le rsultat est l et il me convient* : E viiiiva Espaaaaa !


+1, bravo l'Espagne !!!

a mrite bien une 

 ::lahola::

----------


## bassim

Les hollondais devraient avoir honte.
Je comprend maintenant pourquoi les arbitres sortent des cartons rouges dans des finales, mme si le match sera moins quitable aprs.
Quand une quipe sent qu'elle ne maitrise pas le match, elle fait des fautes.C'est systmatique  chaque fois.
Le brsil aurait du se retrouver en finale. Mais bon, l'espagne mrite la coupe du monde rien que pour le beau jeu.

----------


## minnesota

> Les hollondais devraient avoir honte.


C'est la pression, ils ont pas l'habitude.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Quand une quipe sent qu'elle ne maitrise pas le match, elle fait des fautes.C'est systmatique  chaque fois.


Tu sais, avec un type tels que Van Bommel dans l'effectif des Pays Bas, je suis pas surpris du nombre de fautes. Ce type est une teigne.  ::mouarf:: 

Ca m'a rappel le Pays Bas - Portugal de 2006.

Mais il est clair que le match d'hier tait bien mieux que cette finale.


Sinon bravo Paulo, le vrai vainqueur c'est toi.  :8-):

----------

